# Progressives vs. Homeschooling



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

1. Every variation of *totalitarian thought is based on the central theme of an all-encompassing state that centralizes power.*
Just as that description applies to Nazism, socialism, communism, it is a gross error to imagine that *Progressivism* is based on any other desire.

To accomplish said aim,* no departure from the orthodoxy of Progressivism can be allowed.*


*Progressive Woodrow Wilson succinctly explained how it must be done: :* “Our problem is not merely to help students to adjust to themselves to world life…[but] *to make them as unlike their fathers as we can.” *
Michael McGerr, “A Fierce Discontent: The Rise and Fall of the Progressive Movement in America, 1870-1920,” p. 111


2. And here is *Obama, endorsing the same view*, that *children must be turned into statist robots:*

"U.S. President Barack Obama gives the commencement address to the graduating class of The Ohio State University at Ohio Stadium on May 5, 2013 in Columbus, Ohio.

PRESIDENT OBAMA: Unfortunately, you've grown up hearing voices that incessantly warn of government as nothing more than some separate, sinister entity that's at the root of all our problems. Some of these same voices also do their best to gum up the works. They'll warn that tyranny always lurking just around the corner. *You should reject these voices. *Because what they suggest is that our brave, and creative, and unique experiment in self-rule is somehow just a sham with which we can't be trusted."
Obama To Grads Reject Voices That Warn About Government Tyranny RealClearPolitics



3. The rejection of the Progressive's attempts to force American children into the politically correct mold is one of the factors that has given rise to *the increase in homeschooling.*....and Progressives have on intention of taking this development lying down.

*"Eric Holder: Banning Homeschooling Doesn’t Violate Fundamental Rights" Eric Holder Banning Homeschooling Doesn t Violate Fundamental Rights Caffeinated Thoughts


*
4. " While homeschooling has become more mainstream in recent years, it remains* in the eyes of its critics a threat to public schools, public health—and even democracy itself.* Social welfare officials and local politicians in some states have subjected homeschooling families to treatment bordering on harassment.                                                                                                                        Homeschooling in the City by Matthew Hennessey City Journal Summer 2015




*Progressive's support for diversity is 100%.....unless diversity actually appears.*


----------



## Jantje_Smit (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. Every variation of *totalitarian thought is based on the central theme of an all-encompassing state that centralizes power.*
> Just as that description applies to Nazism, socialism, communism, it is a gross error to imagine that *Progressivism* is based on any other desire*......*



So, you were homeschooled yourself?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

Jantje_Smit said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Every variation of *totalitarian thought is based on the central theme of an all-encompassing state that centralizes power.*
> ...




No.
My children are.

Why do you ask?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 11, 2015)

God bless you, PC

My sons are both very liberal and I stopped trying to argue. I left them with the statement that they're both on their way to becoming 1%ers and asked if they thought they were the problem and they should pay more because the classmates they left behind academically couldn't keep up


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> God bless you, PC
> 
> My sons are both very liberal and I stopped trying to argue. I left them with the statement that they're both on their way to becoming 1%ers and asked if they thought they were the problem and they should pay more because the classmates they left behind academically couldn't keep up




I hope you reconsider "I stopped trying to argue."

I've seen your posts...and I know that somewhere inside the boys must know that you are correct.
It's the battles that they'd have to fight that gives them pause.

In the marketplace of ideas....we conservatives eat their, the Liberal's, lunch.


----------



## Jantje_Smit (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> No.
> My children are.
> 
> Why do you ask?



Just curious as to why someone would think that sending children to school equals nazism


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

Jantje_Smit said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > No.
> ...




See....now you've proven what a dolt you are, lacking the ability to comprehend standard English.

I never said "sending children to school equals nazism."

Let me guess: you're a grad of government schooling.


----------



## Jantje_Smit (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> See....now you've proven what a dolt you are, lacking the ability to comprehend standard English.
> 
> I never said "sending children to school equals nazism."
> 
> Let me guess: you're a grad of government schooling.



Sorry, my bad

_Every variation of *totalitarian thought is based on the central theme of an all-encompassing state that centralizes power.*
Just as that description applies to Nazism, socialism, communism, it is a gross error to imagine that *Progressivism* is based on any other desire._

I got the impression that you thought government schools brainwash children with totalitarian thought, just like the nazis, commies etc. but apparently I missed something.

And, you're right_,_ I'm government schooled


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

5. It is well known that *Liberals and Progressives snap to attention when they hear the phrase 'studies show.....",* as it relieves them of the burden of actually thinking.

Having control of both academia and the education industry has proven to be quite a boon to Progressives/totalitarians, as they are free to say* "studies show,"* and  are able to advance* all sorts of fables* about anything that stands in their way of total control.....



a. "*Critics of homeschooling have support in academia.* Stanford University political scientist Rob Reich has argued *for tighter regulation of homeschooling to ensure that “children are exposed to and engaged with ideas, values, and beliefs that are different from those of the parents.” *

[...especially important as the parents, older and wiser, might recognize the evils of totalitarianism.]


b. Georgetown Law School professor Robin L. West laments the “virtually unfettered authority” that state laws afford homeschoolers. She worries that homeschooled children grow up to become right-wing political “soldiers,” eager to “undermine, limit, or destroy state functions.”
city-journal, Op. Cit.

[I can attest to the fact that NY laws do not "afford homeschoolers virtually unfettered authority."]



Did I mention that *neither freedom nor liberty are part of the Progressive agenda*?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

Jantje_Smit said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > See....now you've proven what a dolt you are, lacking the ability to comprehend standard English.
> ...





Actually, I'm right about everything I post.....

...especially this: "government schools brainwash children with totalitarian thought."

You wrote this about yourself: "Member of the Politburo."

Perhaps you meant ...'burro."


So, you believe in 'man-made global warming, with only global governance standing between us an disaster.'


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> 2. And here is *Obama, endorsing the same view*, that *children must be turned into statist robots:*
> 
> "U.S. President Barack Obama gives the commencement address to the graduating class of The Ohio State University at Ohio Stadium on May 5, 2013 in Columbus, Ohio.
> 
> ...



..statist robots...?

Unsurprisingly, President Obama says nothing of the sort in the quote.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 2. And here is *Obama, endorsing the same view*, that *children must be turned into statist robots:*
> ...





So THAT'S why you're know as NYLiar!


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Cite the portion of the quote that definitively asserts that children must be turned into statist robots.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 11, 2015)

As long as conservatives agree that we should hold homeschool teachers to exactly the same kind of stringent standards that conservatives consistently demand we hold public school teachers to,

I don't see any problem with homeschooling.


----------



## Camp (Aug 11, 2015)

All teachers and teaching institutions inflict influence on students. It is natural and expected. That includes parents teaching their own children. The chances of a student escaping from the primary influence and experimenting or researching alternate opinions is magnified by the numbers of other students and teachers they are exposed to. The least rounded and free thinking students will always be the ones who have the same teachers year after year and have limited access to differing views or experiencing group problem solving or learning environments, i.e., home schooling.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

Camp said:


> All teachers and teaching institutions inflict influence on students. It is natural and expected. That includes parents teaching their own children. The chances of a student escaping from the primary influence and experimenting or researching alternate opinions is magnified by the numbers of other students and teachers they are exposed to. The least rounded and free thinking students will always be the ones who have the same teachers year after year and have limited access to differing views or experiencing group problem solving or learning environments, i.e., home schooling.




Here is the socialist indoctrination that Liberal's 'inflict.'


From the Youtube page:
" Tides Foundation, funded by George "Spooky Guy" Soros created this little gem to indoctrinate our Children about the horrors of Capitalism, and how we're raping the Earth every second."


So as to prove that you aren't a socialist propagandists, please provide similar reinforcement of capitalism shown in grade school.


----------



## Camp (Aug 11, 2015)

Excellent video and teaching tool. It isn't about socialism however. It is about the effects of unregulated or controlled capitalism.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

Camp said:


> Excellent video and teaching tool. It isn't about socialism however. It is about the effects of unregulated or controlled capitalism.




Liar.

And, duly noted, you could not produce any conservative indoctrination.

You've served your purpose.


----------



## EricJ (Aug 11, 2015)

Truly educated people tend to be progressive leaning, and most vote Democratic. Can't have that, can we?


----------



## G.T. (Aug 11, 2015)

And since children are homeschooled they are likewise being indoctrinated. But, best to be indoctrinated by loony wingnuts who spends hours on end typing hateful partisan diatribes on the internet.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

6. *Neither freedom nor liberty are part of the Progressive agenda,* and the movement, from its Germanic beginnings, endorsed the elimination of the United States Constitution.

*"Justly revered as our great Constitution is, it could be stripped off and thrown aside like a garment, and the nation would still stand forth in the living vestment of flesh and sinew, warm with the heart-blood of one people, ready to recreate constitutions and laws*. … "
Woodrow Wilson, "The Modern Democratic State" (1885; first published in 1966)
The Papers of Woodrow Wilson, Volume 5]



Progressive attempts to restrict homeschooling "can lead to *violations of homeschoolers’ constitutional rights.* ....the Home School Legal Defense Association filed a federal civil rights lawsuit against two members of the Nodaway County, Missouri, sheriff’s department. 

The sheriffs had forced their way into the Hagan residence after being called by a child protective-services caseworker investigating a report that the home was “messy.” The Hagans refused entry to the investigators, so the sheriffs pepper-sprayed them, tasered Jason, and threatened to shoot the family dog—all in full view of the Hagan children. The sheriffs charged the Hagans with resisting arrest and with child endangerment. 

At trial, however, a judge ruled that the lawmen had violated the Hagans’ Fourth Amendment rights by entering their home without a warrant."                        Homeschooling in the City by Matthew Hennessey City Journal Summer 2015






a. " I prefer the word "progressive," which has a real American meaning, going back to the progressive era at the beginning of the 20th century. I consider myself a modern progressive, .... So *I consider myself a proud modern American progressive*, and I think that's the kind of philosophy and practice that we need to bring back to American politics."
Hillary Clinton


----------



## EricJ (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> 6. *Neither freedom nor liberty are part of the Progressive agenda,* and the movement, from its Germanic beginnings, endorsed the elimination of the United States Constitution.
> 
> *"Justly revered as our great Constitution is, it could be stripped off and thrown aside like a garment, and the nation would still stand forth in the living vestment of flesh and sinew, warm with the heart-blood of one people, ready to recreate constitutions and laws*. … "
> Woodrow Wilson, "The Modern Democratic State" (1885; first published in 1966)
> ...



The typical strawman argument of the right. I'll bet your next post will be an Ad Hominem. Any takers?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

G.T. said:


> And since children are homeschooled they are likewise being indoctrinated. But, best to be indoctrinated by loony wingnuts who spends hours on end typing hateful partisan diatribes on the internet.




".... loony wingnuts who spends hours on end typing hateful partisan diatribes..."

The concept of irony has spent the entirety of its existence waiting for you to come along and give it meaning.



On the other hand....I would plead with you not to embrace homeschooling for your progeny.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

EricJ said:


> Truly educated people tend to be progressive leaning, and most vote Democratic. Can't have that, can we?




The evidence, in fact, is quite to the contrary.
Look at the unblemished record of failure of the candidate for whom you voted.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > And since children are homeschooled they are likewise being indoctrinated. But, best to be indoctrinated by loony wingnuts who spends hours on end typing hateful partisan diatribes on the internet.
> ...



I don't understand why progtards are always up in arms about parents choosing to home school or send their children to private schools...unless they know they can't get their meat hooks in them when parents do.


----------



## Camp (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent video and teaching tool. It isn't about socialism however. It is about the effects of unregulated or controlled capitalism.
> ...


Something is drastically wrong with you. Everyone who shows any disagreement with you on any topic, even the interpretation of an elementary level cartoon video, is a liar. You prevent any kind of academic or intellectual debate simply by the nature of your fascist and totalitarian personality. I get more movement from my Russian friends debating allied contributions to defeating Germany in WWII than debating you about simple generic topics.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > And since children are homeschooled they are likewise being indoctrinated. But, best to be indoctrinated by loony wingnuts who spends hours on end typing hateful partisan diatribes on the internet.
> ...


Im far superior to you intellectually. You simply have obsessive compulsive disorder. 

A child raised on propoganda is like a pre poisoned well. Poor kids.


----------



## EricJ (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> EricJ said:
> 
> 
> > Truly educated people tend to be progressive leaning, and most vote Democratic. Can't have that, can we?
> ...


Then post your evidence.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 11, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


I think homeschooling is 100% a-ok. The parent determines if the kid will turn out fine or not. Perfect.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

Camp said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...




See if you can follow the logic:
If you lie.....you are a liar.

And you did....so your are.


But you must be used to that appellation by now.
You should have it monogrammed on all of your overalls.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

G.T. said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...





"Im far superior to you intellectually."

Who wrote that for you?

BTW...."I'm"....not "Im," got it, Immy?

Yes...that sound is me laughing.



"A child raised on propoganda (sic)is like a pre poisoned (sic) well. Poor kids."
You felt the need to prove you're an idiot?

But...aside from the misspelling....you must be for vouchers, too.
Excellent.


----------



## EricJ (Aug 11, 2015)

What do I win?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > God bless you, PC
> ...



They have to learn it for themselves, it does no good for me to tell them.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


If you want to go 4th reich on grammar issues, we could be here all day with the fucking walls of inane text you've provided here.

Did you really just call out the lack of an apostrophe? On a messageboard?

See what I mean about you? You're beyond fucked in the head and don't belong "teaching" anyone. You should only learn.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 11, 2015)

Jantje_Smit said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > No.
> ...



Have you seen whats coming out of our High Schools? Dumb as Democrats with  no usable skills


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

EricJ said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > EricJ said:
> ...




I was sooooooo hoping you'd say that!


1.More than 6.7 million more Americans have been plunged into poverty since Obama became President.

2.Real household income is down 5%

3. Consumer prices are up 10.2%


4. When Obama took office on Jan. 20, 2009, the debt was $10,626,877,048,913.08. Since then, it has increased $7,514,567,086,650.22--which is $65,443 per household, $70,985 per full-time worker and $84,266 per full-time private-sector worker.  Under Obama Federal Debt Up 84 266 Per Full-Time Private-Sector Worker

5. (CNSNews.com) - The federal government drove $789,473,350,613.20 deeper into debt in calendar year 2014, an increase that equaled  $6,875 per household, $7,458 per full-time year-round worker, and $8,853 per full-time year-round private-sector worker. According to*the Treasury*, the debt started calendar year 2014 at $17,351,970,784,950.10 and ended it at $18,141,444,135,563.30.  Under Obama Federal Debt Up 84 266 Per Full-Time Private-Sector Worker

6. Food stamp recipients up 49%


7. Debt held by the public is up 89%


However, the Obama administrationrecently projected an annual deficit of $750 billion in the fiscal year that began Oct. 1, and $626 billion the year after. At that rate, the debt owed to the public will more than double during the Obama presidency.

As of 2012, according to the most recent figures reported by the Census Bureau, median (midpoint) income for all U.S. households was $51,017, which was 4.9 percent lower (in inflation-adjusted dollars) than it was in 2008, the year before Obama took office.

The same story applies to family income, which includes many families with two earners. (The “household” figure includes single persons living alone, as well as families.) Median family income in 2012 was $62,241, or 5.1 percent below the inflation-adjusted 2008 level.

The number of persons living in poverty also worsened again in 2012, according to the most recent Census figures.


8. As of last year, 46,496,000 persons lived in households with income below the official poverty line, an increase of nearly 6.7 million since 2008 and 249,000 since 2011. The total poverty rate remained unchanged in 2012 at 15 percent of the total U.S. population. So for the second straight year, the poverty rate was 1.8 points higher than it was in 2008.

Obama s Numbers October Update


 9...*in today’s recovery — the slowest in the modern era going back to 1947 — private capital investment has lagged badly. ... so has the jobs situation, with 92 million dropping out of the workforce altogether. A labor-participation rate of 62.8% and an employment-to-population rate of 58% are historic lows indicative of the anemic jobs recovery.Big Business Swings Behind a Mantra of Growth - The New York Sun*


10. Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama

Tavis Smiley Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator Under Obama


11. . "....  the... [dollar] has today a value of barely a 1,250th of an ounce of gold, a staggering plunge from an 853rd of an ounce on the day Mr. Obama took office...." Fiat Wages - The New York Sun



12. "CBO says deficits slated to shrink in coming years, but will soar again if spending or tax changes are not made


*Federal deficits have soared between 2009 and 2012, bring the total long-term debt to a level equal to 73 percent of the nation’s GDP. “Between 2009 and 2012, the federal government recorded the largest budget deficits relative to the size of the economy since 1946, causing federal debt to soar.”*

CBO says deficits slated to shrink in coming years but will soar again if spending or tax changes are not made Dallas Morning News


13.  "*Incomes Have Dropped Twice as Much During the 'Recovery' as During the Recession*
. ...the Census Bureau's Current Population Survey ....indicate that the real (inflation-adjusted)*median annual household income in America has fallen by 4.4 percent during the "recovery," after having fallen by 1.8 during the recession.*

Incomes Have Dropped Twice as Much During the Recovery as During the Recession The Weekly Standard

14. "(CNSNews.com) - The real median income of American women dropped a little more than four percent in the first three full years after the end of the last recession,..... Census Bureau income data, the median income of American women was $21,520 in constant 2012 dollars. That was down $914 dollars—or about 4.1 percent—from 2009." Median Income of Women Dropped 4 --In First 3 Years of Recovery


15. "*US economy slowed to 0.1 percent growth rate in Q1*

WASHINGTON (AP) — The U.S. economy slowed drastically in the first three months of the year...to a barely discernible 0.1 percent annual rate in the January-March quarter, the Commerce Department said Wednesday. That was the weakest pace since the end of 2012 and was down from a 2.6 percent rate in the previous quarter.... the anemic growth last quarter is surely a topic for discussion at the Federal Reserve's latest policy meeting,..."

My Way News - US economy slowed to 0.1 percent growth rate in Q1


*16. "More Than 92 Million Americans Remain Out Of Labor Force*
The unemployment rate dropped to 6.3 percent in April from 6.7 percent in March, the lowest it has been since September 2008 when it was 6.1 percent. The sharp drop, though, occurred because the number of people working or seeking work fell. The Bureau of Labor Statistics does not count people not looking for a job as unemployed.

The bureau noted that the civilian labor force dropped by 806,000 last month, following an increase of 503,000 in March."

Report More Than 92 Million Americans Remain Out Of Labor Force CBS DC

The amount (not seasonally adjusted) of Americans not in thelabor force in April rose to 92,594,000, almost 1 million more than the previous month.


17. "The U.S. economy contractedat a much steeper pace than previously estimated in the firstquarter, but there are indications that growth has sincerebounded strongly.

The Commerce Department said on Wednesday gross domesticproduct fell at a 2.9 percent annual rate, the economy's worstperformance in five years, instead of the 1.0 percent pace ithad reported last month."  Final US first quarter GDP contracts

18. (CNSNews.com) - The number of Americans 16 and older who did not participate in the labor force climbed to a record high of 92,120,000 in June, according to data from the Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS)..... the labor force participation rate for Americans was 62.8 percent, matching a 36-year low. Record Number of Americans Not in Labor Force in June

19. *(CNSNews.com)*– The unemployment rate for black Americans is more than double that of white Americans, according to the latest data from the Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS).... In the numbers released today, covering the month of June, the seasonally adjusted unemployment rate for black Americans age 16 and over was 10.7%, reported the BLS. The unemployment rate for white Americans in the same age group and time-frame was 5.3%, said the BLS. Black Unemployment 10.7 More Than Double White Unemployment 5.3 

20.  (CNSNews.com) - 11.4 million Americans age 16 and over have left the workforce since President Obama took office in January 2009, according to data released today from the Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS).
In July 2014, there were 92,001,000 Americans, 16 and over, who were classified as “not in the labor force,” meaning they not only did not have a job, but they didn’t actively seek one in the last four weeks

11 472 000 Americans Have Left Workforce Since Obama Took Office

*21.  "The 35.4 Percent: 109,631,000 on Welfare*
109,631,000 Americans lived in households that received benefits from one or more federally funded "means-tested programs" — also known as welfare — as of the fourth quarter of 2012,*according to data released Tuesday*by the Census Bureau. When those receiving benefits from non-means-tested federal programs — such as Social Security, Medicare, unemployment and veterans benefits — were added to those taking welfare benefits, it turned out that 153,323,000 people were getting federal benefits of some type at the end of 2012.

Subtract the 3,297,000 who were receiving veterans' benefits from the total, and that leaves 150,026,000 people receiving non-veterans' benefits."

The 35.4 Percent 109 631 000 on Welfare

*22. "(CNSNews.com)-- In June 2014, there were 46,496,145 recipients of the food stamp program, which is enough to fill the Yankee Stadium 925 times, according todata fromthe Department of Agriculture " 46 496 145 Food Stamp Recipients Can Fill Yankee Stadium 925 Times*

*23. In a stunning Tuesday report, Gallup CEO and Chairman Jim Clifton revealed that “for the first time in 35 years, American business deaths now outnumber business births.”Clifton says for the past six years since 2008, employer business startups have fallen below the business failure rate, spurring what he calls“an underground earthquake” that only stands to worsen as lagging U.S. Census data becomes available.*
“Let’s get one thing clear: This economy is never truly coming back unless we reverse the birth and death trends of American businesses,” writes Clifton."  Economic Death Spiral More American Businesses Dying Than Starting - Breitbart

*24. "Disability insurance entitlement explodes under Obama*
Those of you paying attention have noticed that the Obama administration is actually doing what it promised: transforming America into a gigantic welfare state."    Disability insurance entitlement explodes under Obama - tribunedigital-baltimoresun

25. _Washington, D.C._- An unabated influx of illegal aliens along the southern border of the United States is causing a health crisis in the border region. Actions by the Obama Administration to disperse illegals across America while providing an incentive for more illegals to come could lead to a nationwide health crisis that is likely to manifest itself first within our public schools.....It has spread as far north as southern Mexico and south into Panama. Diseases such as this could be carried across our border by illegal immigrants and could create a nationwide health crisis. Chicken pox, measles, mumps and tuberculosis are already causing problems." — _Project 21 member Michael Dozier, Ph.D., an expert in homeland security issues and talk radio host who has worked with humanitarian aid missions in Africa, Asia, the Balkans and the United States_

_Public Schools Face Health Threat from Illegal Aliens_


_26. "_*Despite the improving economy, most Americans continue to say that they are falling behind the cost of living*. Overall, 55% said in theJan. 7-11 surveythat their family’s income is falling behind the cost of living,.... Views on this question have shown no improvement over the course of the last year..." Public opinion on the economy and Obama s handling of it Pew Research Center


27. "But with February’s slow down the 12-month wage growth rate ticked down to 2%....[Under Reagan: 'In 1984 alone real economic growth boomed by 6.8%, the highest in 50 years.Reaganomics Vs. Obamanomics Facts And Figures - Forbes ] Totalemployment gains in December and January were therefore 18,000 lower than what BLS previously reported. The labor force participation rate ticked lower to 62.8% from 62.9%, ..." Jobs Report U.S. Economy Added 295 000 Jobs In February Unemployment Down To 5.5 - Forbes

a. "But wage gains continued to lag, rising only 0.1 percent in February for private-sector workers after a reported 0.5 increase in January.... .“We hear we’re on the road to recovery, but people aren’t convinced of that.”http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/07/business/economy/jobs-report-unemployment-february.html?_r=0

b. "White youths saw their rate decrease 1.4 percent to 15 percent, but young African-Americans saw theirs reach 30 percent, a 0.3 percent increase.... For the population as a whole, participation rates are still hovering around their 1978 lows at 62.8 percent,..." Unemployment Down To 5.5 Percent In February The Daily Caller

c. "92,898,000 Americans were not in the labor force in February, according to*data*released from the Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS) on Friday. ...The 157,002,000 who participated in the labor force was 62.8 percent of the 249,899,000 civilian noninsttutional population, which matches the 62.8 percent rate in April, May, June, and October of 2014 as well as the participation rate in March of 1978. The participation rate hit its lowest level since February 1978 (62.7 percent) in September and December of 2014. 62.8 Labor Force Participation Has Hovered Near 37-Year-Low for 11 Months

(CNSNews.com) - A record 56,023,000 women, age 16 years and over, were not in the labor force in February.,,, According to the BLS, 56.7 percent of women were participating in the labor force in February, a drop from 56.8 percent in January. 56 023 000 Record Number of Women Not in Labor Force

*28. "Surprise: U.S. Economic Data Have Been the World's Most Disappointing*
It's not only the just-released University of Michigan consumer confidence report and February retail sales on Thursday that surprised economists and investors with another dose of underwhelming news. Overall, U.S. economic data have been falling short of prognosticators' expectations by the most in six years." Surprise U.S. Economic Data Have Been the World s Most Disappointing - Bloomberg Business

*29. "More Businesses Shutting Down than Starting Up*
*'Business deaths now exceed business births for the first time' in decades.*
The American economy is less entrepreneurial now than at any point in the last three decades. That's the conclusion of anew study out from the Brookings Institution, which looks at the rates of new business creation and destruction since 1978.

Not only that, but during the most recent three years of the study -- 2009, 2010 and 2011 -- businesses were collapsing faster than they were being formed, a first. Overall, new businesses creation (measured as the share of all businesses less than one year old) declined by about half from 1978 to 2011."  More Businesses Shutting Down than Starting Up The Weekly Standard

*30. Americans Not in Labor Force Exceed 93 Million for First Time; 62.7% Labor Force Participation Matches 37-Year Low*
Americans Not in Labor Force Exceed 93 Million for First Time 62.7 Labor Force Participation Matches 37-Year Low

*31. Except for rich, Americans' incomes fell last year*
In fresh data that adds fire to a growing debate over income inequality, the department said that Americans on average saw income decline for the second straight year in the 12 months to June 2014.

The average pre-tax income fell 0.9 percent from the same period a year earlier, to $64,432.  Except for rich Americans incomes fell last year - Yahoo News

*32. "The Big Lie: 5.6% Unemployment*
The official unemployment rate, as reported by the U.S. Department of Labor, is extremely misleading.

Right now, we're hearing much celebrating from the media, the White House and Wall Street about how unemployment is "down" to 5.6%. The cheerleading for this number is deafening. The media loves a comeback story, the White House wants to score political points and Wall Street would like you to stay in the market.

While you are as unemployed as one can possibly be, and tragically may never find work again, you are_not_counted in the figure we see relentlessly in the news -- currently 5.6%. Right now, as many as 30 million Americans are either out of work or severely underemployed. Trust me, the vast majority of them aren't throwing parties to toast "falling" unemployment.

Right now, the U.S. is delivering at a staggeringlylow rate of 44%, which is the number of full-time jobs as a percent of the adult population,..." The Big Lie 5.6 Unemployment

a. "....the number of Americans not in the labor force rose once again, this time to 93,194K from 93,175K, with the result being a participation rate of 69.45 or just above the lowest percentage since 1977, will merely catalyze even more upside to the so called "market" which continues to reflect nothing but central bank liquidity, and thus - the accelerating deterioration of the broader economy."  Americans Not In The Labor Force Rise To Record 93 194 000 Zero Hedge

33. "Even if you leave out the first quarter of 2009—when the recession that started in December 2007 was still ongoing--President Barack Obama has presided over the lowest average first-quarter GDP growth of any president who has served since 1947, which is the earliest year for which the Bureau of Economic Analysis has calculated quarterly GDP growth. " Blame It on Global Cooling Obama Has Lowest Average 1stQ GDP Growth of Any President on Record

34. After 6 1/2 years of Obama, 47% of Americans could not handle a $400 expense:

"The survey results reveal a lack of economic preparedness among many adults. Only 53 percent of respondents indicate that they could cover a hypothetical emergency expense costing $400 without selling something or borrowing money. Thirty-one percent of respondents report going without some form of medical care in the past year because they could not afford it." FRB Press Release--Federal Reserve Board issues Report on the Economic Well-Being of U.S. Households--May 27 2015


35. "The share of North America in the global high-income population decreased from 54% in 2001 to 46% in 2011,.... several countries in Western Europe had higher shares of high-income populations than the U.S. in 2011...the U.S. had the unfortunate distinction of slipping backwards as the share of its high-income population decreased from 58% in 2001 to 56% in 2011....The proportion of Americans who are upper-middle income barely moved from 31% in 2001 to 32% in 2011, and the share that is high income actually fell, as noted, from 58% to 56%....The median annual household income in the U.S. fell from $53,646 in 2001 to $50,054 in 2011 (U.S. Census Bureau)..... Unlike in the U.S., Canadian residents progressed from upper-middle income to the high-income standard of living...."Despite Poverty s Plunge Middle-Class Status Remains Out of Reach for Many Pew Research Center

36. _The Obama Administration is aggressively exploiting regulation to achieve its policy agenda, issuing 157 new major rules at a cost to Americans approaching $73 billion annually....twice the annual average of his predecessor George W. Bush.And much more regulation is on the way, with another 125 major rules on the Administration’s to-do list, including dozens linked to the Dodd–Frank financial regulation law and the Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act, known as Obamacare. Red Tape Rising 5 Years of Regulatory Expansion_

*37. The number of people not in the labor force reached another record high in July, according to new jobs data released Friday by the Bureau of Labor Statistics.*
TheBLS reportsthat 93,770,000 people (16 and older) were neither employed last month nor had made specific efforts to find work in the prior four weeks.

_Record 93 770 000 Americans Not in Labor Force - Breitbart_

.... a 38-year low, the Labor Department reported on Friday....  -- The number of long-term unemployed (those jobless for 27 weeks or more) was little changed at 2,180,000 in July (up from 2,121,000 in June). These individuals accounted for 26.9 percent of the unemployed.   Record 93 770 000 Americans Not in Labor Force Participation Rate Matches 38-Year Low

According to the BLS,56,209,000 women aged 16 and older were not participating in the workforce in July, besting April’srecordof 56,167,000   Record 56 209 000 Women Not in Labor Force - Breitbart

Excellent link showing the economy US Household Income Department of Numbers


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 11, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Jantje_Smit said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Not from our children's schools, they rank in the top of scores and almost all of them go onto colleges of their choice. Private schools are the best investment we could have made for them


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

G.T. said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...




Oooo......look how quickly you sunk to vulgarity.

I really wounded you, huh?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 11, 2015)

EricJ said:


> Truly educated people tend to be progressive leaning, and most vote Democratic. Can't have that, can we?



I'm grateful for USMB and other political message broads for completely obliterating the idea of the "Liberal Intellectual Elite"


----------



## Camp (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



See if you can follow the logic you dope. When you call someone a liar you need to have some evidence that a lie has been told. So, where is your evidence that I told a lie. Now you must prove that your cartoon was a socialist indoctrination tool vs. my contention that it was an educational tool for teaching the results of unregulated capitalism. Opinions don't count, especially agenda driven ones. You can't call people liars just because they disagree with you. If you do, it makes you the liar.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

EricJ said:


> What do I win?




You lose...you have to stay a Liberal.

So sorry.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Pot kettlr, dumb dumb.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

Camp said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...





I provided the evidence....the socialist, anti-capitalist vid authored by the Leftist Tides Foundation....shown to little ones in public-  government- schools.

You lied about it.

Hence...you're a liar.


----------



## EricJ (Aug 11, 2015)

I don't post here often because most of the conservatives here are too stupid to have an honest discussion with. It's like they are in their own little world where they honestly believe that pundits and right-wing websites are gospel, and factual. It's pathetic.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

EricJ said:


> I don't post here often because most of the conservatives here are too stupid to have an honest discussion with. It's like they are in their own little world where they honestly believe that pundits and right-wing websites are gospel, and factual. It's pathetic.




"...most of the conservatives here are too stupid to have an honest discussion with."

You lying sack of offal....I just provided 37 linked, sourced examples of Obama's ineptitude as President.

Now, look at you running off with your tail between your legs.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> EricJ said:
> 
> 
> > I don't post here often because most of the conservatives here are too stupid to have an honest discussion with. It's like they are in their own little world where they honestly believe that pundits and right-wing websites are gospel, and factual. It's pathetic.
> ...



Squeaky always has a hard time refuting facts, he/she then declares he/she is way too smart for this and scampers off


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Progressive attempts to restrict homeschooling "can lead to *violations of homeschoolers’ constitutional rights.* ....the Home School Legal Defense Association filed a federal civil rights lawsuit against two members of the Nodaway County, Missouri, sheriff’s department.
> 
> The sheriffs had forced their way into the Hagan residence after being called by a child protective-services caseworker investigating a report that the home was “messy.” The Hagans refused entry to the investigators, so the sheriffs pepper-sprayed them, tasered Jason, and threatened to shoot the family dog—all in full view of the Hagan children. The sheriffs charged the Hagans with resisting arrest and with child endangerment.
> 
> At trial, however, a judge ruled that the lawmen had violated the Hagans’ Fourth Amendment rights by entering their home without a warrant."                        Homeschooling in the City by Matthew Hennessey City Journal Summer 2015



So you think one isolated example proves something?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> EricJ said:
> 
> 
> > I don't post here often because most of the conservatives here are too stupid to have an honest discussion with. It's like they are in their own little world where they honestly believe that pundits and right-wing websites are gospel, and factual. It's pathetic.
> ...



Right to the vulgar insults she goes.  That's your sign someone has lost the argument...

...in this case YOU.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > EricJ said:
> ...




Vulgar:
'making explicit and offensive reference to sex or bodily functions; coarse and rude.'


You should try to stick to words you can define.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Progressive attempts to restrict homeschooling "can lead to *violations of homeschoolers’ constitutional rights.* ....the Home School Legal Defense Association filed a federal civil rights lawsuit against two members of the Nodaway County, Missouri, sheriff’s department.
> ...






*"Eric Holder: Banning Homeschooling Doesn’t Violate Fundamental Rights"*
Eric Holder Banning Homeschooling Doesn t Violate Fundamental Rights Caffeinated Thoughts


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Jantje_Smit said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


That you've been indoctrinated by the govt. school system and you are not like your father...


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


You have yet to prove they show it in every public school...


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



*Home-schooled Texas teen accused of killing strict parents who wouldn't let him watch violent movies: report*

16-year-old son accused of killing parents inside Texas home - NY Daily News


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 11, 2015)

*Brave sole survivor, 13, who lived through family hatchet massacre to catch the killers: Injured girl reveals to cops that her older brothers were behind murder of her parents and three young siblings*

*"Neighbors say the father worked in the computer industry while the mother stayed at home to home school the children, who were allegedly not allowed to play with other children in the neighborhood."*

*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3173491/Suspect-18-admits-stabbed-parents-death-home.html#ixzz3iWJpY68L 

*


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 11, 2015)

Homeschooling is expensive, so many can't afford it..


----------



## Jantje_Smit (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Actually, I'm right about everything I post.....
> 
> ...especially this: "government schools brainwash children with totalitarian thought."
> 
> ...



But you're government schooled, totally brainwashed. How can you be right about everything in that case?

And yes, if thousands of climate scientists tell us we're screwing up the planet and we need to do something I tend to believe them.

I guess you're one of those believing that it is all an evil global conspiracy to get research funds and that there's nothing to worry about?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 11, 2015)

*Amid deaths, leaders call for homeschool system changes

"Local and state leaders are calling for more accountability to the state's homeschooling system following the tragic killings of two children, who had been taken out of public school to be homeschooled and later were found in a deep freezer."

Amid deaths leaders call for homeschool system changes*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Jantje_Smit said:
> ...




Just when I imagine you've posted the most inane post you one could imagine....

....you do one even more inane.


But...it keeps you off the streets....


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...




Why?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 11, 2015)

The Sinister Side of Homeschooling - The Daily Beast

And PC thinks there's a RIGHT to do that...


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 11, 2015)

I sure hope PC is not homeschooling any young ones in the craft of effective argumentation.

PC's rules for effective argumentation:

1.  Call your opponent something vulgar that involves poo.

2.  ...there is no 2...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

Jantje_Smit said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I'm right about everything I post.....
> ...




1. "But you're government schooled, totally brainwashed."
Although the second part of the sentence has no validity relative to the first part....it does indicate that you are an idiot.

2. "And yes, if thousands of climate scientists tell us we're screwing up the planet and we need to do something I tend to believe them."
That's because you're an idiot.
Proof?
Sure:
The biggest news story of the day is one that has barely begun to break and will continue to reverberate for months or years to come. Someone hacked into a computer at the University of East Anglia's Hadley Climatic Research Centre, one of the main centers of anthropogenic global warming research. The hacker downloaded over 200 megabytes of data from the server, consisting of around 1,000 emails and a variety of other documents. He uploaded them to an FTP server, where they were available to the public, apparently, for only a few hours. The event is described here.

Before the documents disappeared from that location, several people had downloaded them and posted them in other locations. I downloaded all of the material earlier today and have begun to review it. The emails are stunning. They are authored by many of the leading figures in the global warming movement: Michael Mann, James Hansen, Phil Jones, Keith Briffa, Stephen Schneider, and others. They are remarkably candid; these individuals talk to each other with the knowledge that they are among friends.

They also suggest that pro-global warming scientists fudge data to get the results they are looking for. Just over a month ago, on September 28, 2009, Tom Wigley wrote to Phil Jones of the Hadley Centre about his efforts to get the right-sized "blip" in temperatures of the 1940s:

Phil, Here are some speculations on correcting SSTs to partly explain the 1940s warming blip. If you look at the attached plot you will see that the land also shows the 1940s blip (as I'm sure you know). So, if we could reduce the ocean blip by, say, 0.15 degC, then this would be significant for the global mean -- but we'd still have to explain the land blip.

I've chosen 0.15 here deliberately. This still leaves an ocean blip, and i think one needs to have some form of ocean blip to explain the land blip (via either some common forcing, or ocean forcing land, or vice versa, or all of these). When you look at other blips, the land blips are 1.5 to 2 times (roughly) the ocean blips -- higher sensitivity plus thermal inertia effects. My 0.15 adjustment leaves things consistent with this, so you can see where I am coming from. Removing ENSO does not affect this.

It would be good to remove at least part of the 1940s blip, but we are still left with "why the blip".
Global Warming Bombshell Power Line


3. "I guess you're one of those believing that it is all an evil global conspiracy to get research funds and that there's nothing to worry about?"
See if you can connect these dots:
The UN is behind it, and the UN-supporters in our government.

The UN was formed based on Joseph Stalin's views, international socialism..."The U.N. charter was authored by a communist, the first U.N. Secretary-general was a communist, and the U.N., from the beginning, was designed to be a Union of World Socialist Republics.

Stalin's spy, Alger Hiss  was the leading force in the designing of the United Nations. He was secretary of the Dumbarten Oaks Conversations from August to October of 1944 where most of the preliminary planning for the U.N. was done. He was Roosevelt's right-hand man in February of 1945 at Yalta where the postwar boundaries of Europe were drawn (Roosevelt was a dying man at the time. (His death came only ten weeks later). At Yalta it was agreed that the Soviet Union would have three votes (one each for Russia, Ukraine, and Byelorussia) in the U.N. General Assembly, even though the United States had only one."
What The U.N. Doesn t Want You To Know


Wise up, you dope.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Homeschooling is expensive, so many can't afford it..






*And, in the face of an ascendant Progressive milieu...and whatever costs accrue.....homeschooling continues to advance.*

*7. "*Not so long ago, homeschooling was considered a radical educational alternative—* ....A*s recently as the mid-1970s, as few as 10,000 children were homeschooled in the United States. The practice was illegal in 30 states,

... *Today, as many as 2 million—or 2.5 percent—of the nation’s 77 million school-age children are educated at home...*More urban *parents are turning their backs on the compulsory-education model *and embracing the interactive, online educational future that policy entrepreneurs have predicted for years would revolutionize pedagogy and transform brick-and-mortar schooling. And their kids are *not only keeping pace with their traditionally schooled peers; they are also, in many cases, doing better, getting into top-ranked colleges and graduating at higher rates. *


Many of the original homeschoolers took inspiration from the writings of John Holt, a former fifth-grade teacher, whose two books, 1964’s_How Children Fail_and 1967’s_How Children Learn_, were highly critical of traditional compulsory education. The system had similar contempt for homeschoolers, tending to treat the students as truants and the parents as criminals."  
Homeschooling in the City by Matthew Hennessey City Journal Summer 2015


----------



## Jantje_Smit (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Wise up, you dope.



Idiot, Stalin, UN conspiracy......

I guess you've got all the right arguments

I hate to tell you this but you sound like a delusional tea cultist and I feel very sorry for the children that are homeschooled by you.


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. Every variation of *totalitarian thought is based on the central theme of an all-encompassing state that centralizes power.*
> Just as that description applies to Nazism, socialism, communism, it is a gross error to imagine that *Progressivism* is based on any other desire.
> 
> To accomplish said aim,* no departure from the orthodoxy of Progressivism can be allowed.*
> ...



Hey, Political Chica, I see none of your usual PLAGURISTIC BENT in this post. You have mended your ways, at least for the moment, after being chastised. Good little Political Chica!

Now you might want to start on your lies and distortions with an eye toward HONESTY AND INTEGRITY!

Have a Nice Day!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

Jantje_Smit said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Wise up, you dope.
> ...




And you sound like one who cannot deal with the truth.

That brainwashing tends to be permanent, huh?


----------



## Camp (Aug 11, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


She has to prove that the video is socialist. She has not done that. Tides is indeed a liberal oriented organization, but Political Chic calls anything liberal as being socialist and anything socialist as being communist. Nothing in the cartoon promotes socialism. The cartoon shows how the various stages of the product production processes can harm the environment when not regulated. The point of the cartoon is that the harm to the environment and community is not included in the monetary cost of production. Those factors are controlled by government regulations and rules to protect the environment. There is no suggestion that control of production and ownership of the line of production contributors should be owned by the government, hence socialist. The government telling a business it can not throw it's trash and raw sewage into the river does not make the production method socialist. It supports the concept that communities and governments subsidize private business when production is allowed to exist with hidden cost to the community and citizens in general.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

Camp said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...





How about we leave it up to any who view the video....


....to see if I am correct, and you, a liar.


You might enjoy this, as well:


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 11, 2015)

This thread fails as a straw man fallacy, just another ridiculous lie from the OP.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This thread fails as a straw man fallacy, just another ridiculous lie from the OP.




I'm chagrined!

All those lies that you were able to expose!


Oh, wait.....you couldn't find any?

So.....the only lie is your post?
That the way they teach you to debate in government school?

Just as Coulter has written:
"Let me give you a little tip: if you want liberalism to continue in this country, you have to realize that liberal students are being let down by their professors!  They have liberal school teachers, and read the liberal press!  Because of this weak preparation, they are unable to argue, to think beyond the first knee-jerk impulse. They can’t put together a logical thought. Now, compare that to a college Republican…"


You must be a Liberal, huh?


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


yes, we know you think that all public schools in every county are exactly one in the same, hardly so..Most public schools are not unionized...
And many folks can't afford the tuition for home schooling...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> No.
> My children are.
> 
> Why do you ask?



Because she is a demagogue, and knee jerked with slander and libel, rather than reason.

Such is the left.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...




"*we *know blah blah blah...."


Why are you Liberals so fearful of standing up for yourself?
You guys regularly hide behind "we" and "us."



Gustave Le Bon, in his groundbreaking 1896 book, “The Crowd: A Study of the Popular Mind,” was the first to identify the phenomenon of mass psychology. Both Hitler and Mussolini used his book to understand how to incite a mob.
*a.* Gustave was the second to bring up mass psychology, the first "Extraordinary Popular Delusions and the Madness of Crowds" was published in 1841 and was written by the Scottish journalist (back when they actually did real journalism) Charles Mackay, which *exposed mass psychosis for the first time..... accounts of classic scams, grand-scale madness, and deceptions.*
*Extraordinary Popular Delusions and The Madness of CrowdsbyCharles MacKay*



If you ever get around to reading, pick up Coulter's "Demonic."
She speaks to you Liberals needing the mob to feel comfortable....

...you may recognize yourself in there.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2015)

Camp said:


> All teachers and teaching institutions inflict influence on students. It is natural and expected. That includes parents teaching their own children. The chances of a student escaping from the primary influence and experimenting or researching alternate opinions is magnified by the numbers of other students and teachers they are exposed to. The least rounded and free thinking students will always be the ones who have the same teachers year after year and have limited access to differing views or experiencing group problem solving or learning environments, i.e., home schooling.




Comrade Camp, do you think that the state has a responsibility to limit the influence parents have on children? Do you parental interaction as corruption of state property?

_*Give me four years to teach the children and the seed I have sown will never be uprooted.*_

 Vladimir Lenin 


Read more at Give me four years to teach the children and the seed I have sown will never be uprooted. - Vladimir Lenin at BrainyQuote


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 11, 2015)

More from the psycho factory known as homeschooling:

*David Gregory LUDWIG*
*
David Gregory Ludwig (born April 28, 1987) received two life sentences in prison without parole for murdering Michael and Cathryn Borden on November 13, 2005. The Bordens were the 50-year-old parents of his girlfriend Kara Beth Borden, who fled with him after the murders.

 Background

The Borden and Ludwig families are both from Lititz, Lancaster County, Pennsylvania. While apparently not members of the same church, the two families are stated to be devout evangelical Christians, and each family similarly home schooled their children.

David and Kara are reported by the Carlisle, PA Sentinel to have met in a support group for home schooled children.*




David Ludwig Murderpedia the encyclopedia of murderers


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2015)

EricJ said:


> Truly educated people tend to be progressive leaning, and most vote Democratic. Can't have that, can we?



False.

The field of education indicates the political leanings. Those in practical fields, engineering, medicine, and technology lean toward conservatism. Those in esoteric disciplines, art, history, ethnic studies, and science where research in the shelter of academia is the focus tend to be leftists. 

Simply put, exposure to reality causes people to be conservative - those who never experience reality embrace leftism. A professor of Zulu Basket design who has never held a job outside of academia will be a leftist - embracing the childish and absurd precepts that have not been challegend by exposure to real life.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


take it how ever your public school training will allow..


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> More from the psycho factory known as homeschooling:
> 
> *David Gregory LUDWIG*
> *
> ...



Oh look, slander and libel, how unique from a leftists.

Demagoguery - LITERALLY the only thing democrats have to offer.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 11, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > More from the psycho factory known as homeschooling:
> ...


Duck, dodge and elude from the truth to spread your propaganda, I am enjoying the dance..


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 11, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> [
> 
> The field of education indicates the political leanings. Those in practical fields, engineering, medicine, and technology lean toward conservatism. Those in esoteric disciplines, art, history, ethnic studies, and science where research in the shelter of academia is the focus tend to be leftists.
> .





Uncensored2008 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > More from the psycho factory known as homeschooling:
> ...



Go whine to PoliticalChic.  She's the one thinking she could prove a point with one anecdotal example.

I'm now ahead 4 to 1 I think.  Or is it 5?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




See...now you're sulking.

I'm just trying to help.
Use "we" and "us" and you make yourself part of the mob...

Be aware:
a) psychopaths like Lenin, Stalin, Mao, Fidel, and Chavez used a mob of rabble to gain power, 
b) with the same justification, the same objectives, and the same bloody results. 
And,  c) all were praised in the pages of the New York Times, 
and d) all were supported by the Democratic Party.


Stand up and speak for yourself....as conservatives do.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Ha~ You cut-n-paste more than an a mob of editors..


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...





Beside the fact that you cannot contend with the material presented.....what is the basis of your attempt to disqualify the material with the squealing of "cut and paste"?

It just means you have nothing, doesn't it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 11, 2015)

An example of what's happening in public education...

*DOE official was informed of effort to graduate failing students*

A smoking-gun email obtained by The Post shows that a top city Department of Education official was informed about shady efforts to graduate 150 failing studentsthrough quickie online courses in apparent violation of DOE rules.

Cyndi Kerr, a director of “school renewal” under Mayor Bill de Blasio’s $400 million plan to turn around 94 low-performing schools, was CC’d on a June 1 email in which a Flushing High School administrator said the flunking kids would be put in online classes to help them graduate.

It’s against DOE rules to have students to do “credit recovery” work while the classes they are failing are still in session, staffers said.

In the email, a Flushing administrator said the failing kids would be enrolled in Apex Learning online classes and a physical-education “boot camp.”

“Our benchmark of a 60 percent graduation rate in June is non-negotiable,” wrote Patricia Cuti, assistant principal for guidance. “Summer graduation is NOT an option.

DOE official was informed of effort to graduate failing students New York Post


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Jantje_Smit said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


 
Did you teach them how to cut and paste?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Jantje_Smit said:
> ...




Beside the fact that you cannot contend with the material presented.....what is the basis of your attempt to disqualify the material with the squealing of "cut and paste"?

It just means you have nothing, doesn't it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Duck, dodge and elude from the truth to spread your propaganda, I am enjoying the dance..



You think the slander and libel spread by you little Pol Pot wannabes is "da troof?"

ROFL

You are a stupid one, I'll give you that.

What demagogues do is grab isolated incidents, and smear those whom they hate with them.

Let's look at what your fellow scumbag NYCarbineer did. He listed a criminal act by a person who had been home schooled, then claimed that the crime was the result of home schooling. This is a causation fallacy, one of the more childish fallacies - and a favorite of demagogues.

Is there a casual relationship between homicide and home schooling? Are home schooled statistically more likely to murder than socialized school children? These are never discussed nor even considered by you demagogues - because your goal is to slander, to demonize the object of your hatred. You have no interest in rational fact.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


 
It's a valuable life skill....May even get you through Columbia

Let them learn from the master


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Did you teach them how to cut and paste?



Did public schools teach you to mindlessly fling shit?

Bummer they taught you nothing else...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Could you clarify why you object to facts being provided by said method...'cut and paste'?

Or is it one of the Liberal dodges designed to ignore dispositive material....the sort that eviscerate Liberal propaganda?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


 
When done in lieu of original thought it amounts to academic laziness

It is also boring as all shit




.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. Every variation of *totalitarian thought is based on the central theme of an all-encompassing state that centralizes power.*
> Just as that description applies to Nazism, socialism, communism, it is a gross error to imagine that *Progressivism* is based on any other desire.
> 
> To accomplish said aim,* no departure from the orthodoxy of Progressivism can be allowed.*
> ...


Why is this an issue for the right?  Is watching documentaries and tutorials on YouTube, too much "hard work".


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2015)

Homeschooling is fine if your kid is socially awkward or you are afraid for him to be subjected to ideas that frighten you


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Homeschooling is fine if your kid is socially awkward or you are afraid for him to be subjected to ideas that frighten you





Seems I've caused you to scurry away from your attempt to use the Liberal screech "cut and paste, cut and paste."

Your attempt to deny it is a result of 'original thought' is a lie unless you are ready to claim that the passages are randomly selected....
...and, since you never alter from the mandates of the DNC, NYTimes, MSNBC,etc., where is your 'original thought'?

Henceforth, alter that to calling me "cute and petite.'


----------



## G.T. (Aug 11, 2015)

Cut and paste cut and paste....blah blah walls of inane text.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

8. Homeschoolers were a part of the 'passion play' that *revealed the reptilian character of Progressive politicians, particularly Jimmy Carter.* Carter brought religion into national politics, and managed to innervate the Evangelicals....*before he sold them out.*


a.  "The 1976 election of Jimmy Carter as President of the United States marked a milestone for evangelical Christians. For the first time, a self-professed evangelical Christian had been elected to the nation’s highest office, bringing the national awareness of evangelical Christianity to a new level. Despite commonality in religious identification, however, evangelical Christians in general and eventually the newly-formed Moral Majority in particular would come to* be disappointed with Carter’s policies. .... Carter did not actively oppose his party’s general pro-choice platform on abortion, nor did Carter work to bridge the church-state divide,* both factors in the Moral Majority’s decision to support Ronald Reagan’s candidacy in 1980." Moral Majority - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

b. "Homeschooling’s expansion began in 1978, when the Internal Revenue Service under President Jimmy *Carter threatened to revoke the tax-exempt status of Christian day schools *that it accused of using religion-based admissions standards to circumvent federal antisegregation laws. The move to shutter these schools politicized evangelical Christians across the South, Midwest, and West.

The IRS ultimately caved on its threats, but the evangelicals took a message away from the battle: the federal government—as embodied by the newly established Department of Education—was out to get them. .... Jimmy Carter’s intervention against the Christian schools

Suddenly it dawned on them that they were not going to be left alone to teach their children as they pleases.
Op.Cit..


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2015)

Some kids just do not interact well with other children

It is best to shield them from the outside world


----------



## Contumacious (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. Every variation of *totalitarian thought is based on the central theme of an all-encompassing state that centralizes power.*
> Just as that description applies to Nazism, socialism, communism, it is a gross error to imagine that *Progressivism* is based on any other desire.



*PRIME MINISTER  BERNARD SANDERS WILL PROMPTLY ABOLISH HOMESCHOOLING

*
_*Every politically controlled educational system will inculcate the doctrine of state supremacy sooner or later. . . . Once that doctrine has been accepted, it becomes an almost superhuman task to break the stranglehold of the political power over the life of the citizen. It has had his body, property and mind in its clutches from infancy. An octopus would sooner release its prey. A tax-supported, compulsory educational system is the complete model of the totalitarian state.*_* 

–Isabel Paterson, *_*The God of the Machine*_* (1943)*


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Jantje_Smit said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




You're a good lady PC.  Great thread.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> 8. Homeschoolers were a part of the 'passion play' that *revealed the reptilian character of Progressive politicians, particularly Jimmy Carter.* Carter brought religion into national politics, and managed to innervate the Evangelicals....*before he sold them out.*
> 
> 
> a.  "The 1976 election of Jimmy Carter as President of the United States marked a milestone for evangelical Christians. For the first time, a self-professed evangelical Christian had been elected to the nation’s highest office, bringing the national awareness of evangelical Christianity to a new level. Despite commonality in religious identification, however, evangelical Christians in general and eventually the newly-formed Moral Majority in particular would come to* be disappointed with Carter’s policies. .... Carter did not actively oppose his party’s general pro-choice platform on abortion, nor did Carter work to bridge the church-state divide,* both factors in the Moral Majority’s decision to support Ronald Reagan’s candidacy in 1980." Moral Majority - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> ...



The so-called 'moral majority' supported Reagan in 1980 because he took the side of Bob Jones University in its fight over losing its tax exemptions because of the university's racism.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Some kids just do not interact well with other children
> 
> It is best to shield them from the outside world




I always appreciate your autobiographical posts.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 11, 2015)

There's no reason homeschooling shouldn't be legal nor is there any good reason it shouldn't be as strictly regulated as is any other form of K-12 education.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2015)

What's a parent to do?

Don't want your kid to hear about other religions or go to school with Jews or Muslims?  Homeschool
Don't want your daughter associating with negroes?  Homeschool
Don't want your child to learn that being homosexual is not the end of the world?  Homeschool
Don't want your child learn'n them liberal ideas?  Homeschool
Afraid your child may learn about sex from other children?  Homeschool
Don't want to vaccinate your child?  Homeschool


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> There's no reason homeschooling shouldn't be legal nor is there any good reason it shouldn't be as strictly regulated as is any other form of K-12 education.



Ah yes.. and teaches the required hours of "Condoms and Cucumbers" and "Harry has Two Mommies".


----------



## G.T. (Aug 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> There's no reason homeschooling shouldn't be legal nor is there any good reason it shouldn't be as strictly regulated as is any other form of K-12 education.


Why should it be regulated....

If your kid turns out "however" by your own hand....

Thats on you.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 11, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > There's no reason homeschooling shouldn't be legal nor is there any good reason it shouldn't be as strictly regulated as is any other form of K-12 education.
> ...


Harry does have 2 mommies....jerk


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> What's a parent to do?
> 
> Don't want your kid to hear about other religions or go to school with Jews or Muslims?  Homeschool
> Don't want your daughter associating with negroes?  Homeschool
> ...



Oddly, you don't even mention actual education... that's the issue here, people are sick of sending their kids off to school and having them learning about Jews, Muslims, Homosexuality and whatnot and then they can barely add and subtract.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 11, 2015)

G.T. said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Again, why is this being taught at school?


----------



## G.T. (Aug 11, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


Because school is a resource for learning things. Wild assed guess


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > What's a parent to do?
> ...


 
I remember when I went to school 50 years ago

Parents in our neighborhood would brag how they send their kids to Catholic school because they wanted them to receive a "good catholic education"
When I talked to the kids they would say their parents didn't want them  to go to my school because there are negroes there


----------



## CowboyTed (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> EricJ said:
> 
> 
> > Truly educated people tend to be progressive leaning, and most vote Democratic. Can't have that, can we?
> ...



PC,

If you are any example how you are educating your kids then I fear for them. You cite evidence with refering.. You riducule people who look at sduies of evidence...
Sorry, but you are joke and your kids (the innocent  ones) deserve better than you as a teacher.

You are probably giving them a daily diet of conspiracy theories & non scietific manure to digest...

Poor kids are growing in a world full of hate and mistrust.

This is where I wonder what are the rights of the child?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> What's a parent to do?
> 
> Don't want your kid to hear about other religions or go to school with Jews or Muslims?  Homeschool
> Don't want your daughter associating with negroes?  Homeschool
> ...




So sorry...but I had to tell IK Enemkpali what you said about him.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 11, 2015)

CowboyTed said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > EricJ said:
> ...



You can't mention her family.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 11, 2015)

Conservatives are worried sick about political indoctrination through the public school system.  That's a strawman, but it serves those challenged by curiosity well.

I'm more concerned that the quality of education is limited by the parent's ability to actually teach.  I am concerned that a child who may be a science prodigy will be stunted by the parent's inability to teach.  I'm concerned that kids who do not socialize with other kids will become warped individuals.  And I am concerned that the curriculum might include mythology in lieu of science.


----------



## CowboyTed (Aug 11, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Why?

She doesn't believe in Global warming and do you think she is giving a balanced approach to that to her kids...

She continiously lies about liberals and actually shown little understand of what 'Democratic Socialism' is...

This is getting taught to the kids... Do the kids have a right to be protected?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 11, 2015)

CowboyTed said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...



It's against forum rules, you cannot mention family


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 11, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > There's no reason homeschooling shouldn't be legal nor is there any good reason it shouldn't be as strictly regulated as is any other form of K-12 education.
> ...



If the school district has a sex ed course requirement for students to graduate or pass a certain grade, then so should the homeschools.

If the homeschoolers want to dispute that, they can go to court.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Conservatives are worried sick about political indoctrination through the public school system.  That's a strawman, but it serves those challenged by curiosity well.
> 
> I'm more concerned that the quality of education is limited by the parent's ability to actually teach.  I am concerned that a child who may be a science prodigy will be stunted by the parent's inability to teach.  I'm concerned that kids who do not socialize with other kids will become warped individuals.  And I am concerned that the curriculum might include mythology in lieu of science.




Talk about a strawman!!!

Get out, read the paper once in a while.


"One myth that needs busting is that homeschoolers dream of re-creating the one-room schoolhouses of yesteryear. “Public schools were designed in a time when people were working in factories and offices and had the same job for 30 or 40 years. That’s not the way the world is anymore,” says Smith. *“Nowadays you can get anything customized,” she says, including children’s educations, and modern communications technology and Internet-based curricula have enabled homeschoolers to do just that.*

Customization is not typically what traditional schools do well—certainly not in the sclerotic school districts of the nation’s biggest cities."
Homeschooling in the City by Matthew Hennessey City Journal Summer 2015


What's your next bogus argument?


This one???
"...political indoctrination through the public school system."

Are you nuts???


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

CowboyTed said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...





"...She continiously (sic) lies about liberals..."

Produce one.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...




Sieg Heil!

I love that new brown shirt of your.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

Now....about those government schools that Liberals are so very proud of.....the ones that result in  "Fifteen-year olds in the U.S. today are average in science and reading literacy, and below average in mathematics, compared to their counterparts in [other industrialized] countries.”(U.S. Students from Educated Families Lag in International Tests Education Next

...how about this:

9. " After a video of *a 17-year-old student knocking a “conflict resolution specialist” unconscious* at Southwest Philadelphia’s Bartram High went viral last year, *a social studies teacher at the troubled school told the Philadelphia Inquirer, “I had a better chance in Vietnam. *. . . Here, you lock your door and pray no one comes in.”

.... concern about *“the environment of other schools” has supplanted religion as the Number One reason given for homeschooling, *according to the DOE survey. 
*
Ninety-one percent of homeschooling parents cited school environment as at least a contributing factor.*

...urbanites choose homeschooling for various reasons, though* dissatisfaction with the quality and content of instruction at local public schools heads the list.*

.... even after more than a decade of aggressive education-reform efforts, *the “decent public school” remains a rarity in New York and in other American cities. *With urban public schools inadequate or worse and quality private schools often financially out of reach, “homeschooling becomes an interesting study in school choice,” observes Brian Ray, founder of the  National Home Education Research Institute(NEHRI) in Portland, Oregon. 

“You pay taxes, so the public school system in your city gets that money, then you can make the ‘choice of paying even more to send your kid to a private school, or to a Catholic school. More and more people are saying, ‘I’m going to homeschool.’ It’s not that weird anymore.”   
Homeschooling in the City by Matthew Hennessey City Journal Summer 2015



So....it isn't all the lies that the Liberal in the thread posed as reasons for homeschooling....

....it's that the government schools.....owned and operated by Liberals, Inc.....are simply terrible.


Thank you, Liberals, for the damage you've done to generations of American children.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> What's a parent to do?
> 
> Don't want your kid to hear about other religions or go to school with Jews or Muslims?  Homeschool
> Don't want your daughter associating with negroes?  Homeschool
> ...





Hey....did you see how post #121 blew your post out of the water!

I keep telling  you...if you'd learn to tell the truth, as I do....you wouldn't be embarrassed as often as you are.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



Our children are not taught sex education in school....so there goes that argument. I won't have ours


PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > What's a parent to do?
> ...



If you don't want your child sexually molested by a progtard teacher. Homeschool


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Conservatives are worried sick about political indoctrination through the public school system.  That's a strawman, but it serves those challenged by curiosity well.
> 
> I'm more concerned that the quality of education is limited by the parent's ability to actually teach.  I am concerned that a child who may be a science prodigy will be stunted by the parent's inability to teach.  I'm concerned that kids who do not socialize with other kids will become warped individuals.  And I am concerned that the curriculum might include mythology in lieu of science.


They are afraid of the school contradicting their indoctrination

Can't have them learn'n about that evolution stuff


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > What's a parent to do?
> ...



tl; dr


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Conservatives are worried sick about political indoctrination through the public school system.  That's a strawman, but it serves those challenged by curiosity well.
> ...




Oooo...you poor thing!

At your age, reading carefully is quite the chore.

Here it is again:


 "...concern about *“the environment of other schools” has supplanted religion as the Number One reason given for homeschooling, *according to the DOE survey. 
*
Ninety-one percent of homeschooling parents cited school environment as at least a contributing factor.*

...urbanites choose homeschooling for various reasons, though* dissatisfaction with the quality and content of instruction at local public schools heads the list.*

.... even after more than a decade of aggressive education-reform efforts, *the “decent public school” remains a rarity in New York and in other American cities."*
*


See....it's based on how poor a job you Liberals have done in running the schools.


*


----------



## CowboyTed (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



*Obama, endorsing the same view*, that *children must be turned into statist robots:* in the Original post.

Where did Obama say that about kids.


Then again:
*Preliminary Data on Homeschool Child Fatalities*
Our preliminary research suggests that homeschooled children are at a greater risk of dying from child abuse than are traditionally schooled children. This preliminary finding is based on an analysis of the cases in our Homeschooling’s Invisible Children (HIC) database and on national government reports on child maltreatment. When we compare the rate of child abuse fatalities among homeschooled families to the rate of child abuse fatalities overall, we see a higher rate of death due to abuse or neglect among homeschooled students than we do among children of the same age overall.

Homeschooling s Invisible Children Shining a Light on Abuse and Neglect in Homeschooling Environments


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

CowboyTed said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...





Hey....you ran off to hide?

I challenged you to produce and of those lies you claimed ... "She continiously lies about liberals..."

Instead all you've produced is Liberal hot air.


I never lie.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 11, 2015)

CowboyTed said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...



HAHAHAHAHA what loon site did  you dig that shit up from? Here is the bottom line, it's none of you or any other dumbass loon's business where someone educates their child. Fact....deal


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



So now it's Nazism to expect homeschoolers to obey the same laws everyone else has to.

fuckinay.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 11, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Actually by law it's very much other people's business where you educate your children.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

CowboyTed said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...




*Progressive Woodrow Wilson succinctly explained how it must be done: :*“Our problem is not merely to help students to adjust to themselves to world life…[but]*to make them as unlike their fathers as we can.”*

Michael McGerr, “A Fierce Discontent: The Rise and Fall of the Progressive Movement in America, 1870-1920,” p. 111



2. And here is*Obama, endorsing the same view*, that*children must be turned into statist robots:*


"U.S. President Barack Obama gives the commencement address to the graduating class of The Ohio State University at Ohio Stadium on May 5, 2013 in Columbus, Ohio.


PRESIDENT OBAMA: Unfortunately, you've grown up hearing voices that incessantly warn of government as nothing more than some separate, sinister entity that's at the root of all our problems. Some of these *same voices also do their best to gum up the works. They'll warn that tyranny always lurking just around the corner.You should reject these voices.Because what they suggest is that our brave, and creative, and unique experiment in self-rule is somehow just a sham with which we can't be trusted."*
Obama To Grads Reject Voices That Warn About Government Tyranny RealClearPolitics


And this:
*"Eric Holder: Banning Homeschooling Doesn’t Violate Fundamental Rights" Eric Holder Banning Homeschooling Doesn t Violate Fundamental Rights Caffeinated Thoughts*




Your second link is of a bogus organization:
" It seems like the founders were homeschooled in an abusive or neglectful, cult-like environment. So basically, this "coalition" is founded on the mistrust of parents and is working on the idea that government/superintendents/social workers, etc. need oversight of home education programs in order to protect all children. "
This frightens me Coalition for Responsible Home Education - Homeschool Spot


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...




Do you have to goose step while obeying those kind of laws?

Vulgarity....you've been exposed.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



You went to one of the most liberal colleges in NYC and you're constantly reminding us of how liberal schools produce idiots.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...




No, it isn't....unless you believe that children are the government's possessions.

So...you dropped by to burnish your totalitarian credentials?

"Fine. Then _what are the limits on the Progressive Democrat Party_? What amount of taxation would be sufficient? How many people should be categorized as “rich”? How many more aspects of our lives — besides health care, energy, automobile design, carbon dioxide emissions, credit card interest rates, education — must be controlled before Democrats say ‘enough’?"
When Liberals in a Hurry Reach the Endzone Ed Driscoll


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



And she repeats the same lie, like a chicken repeatedly pushing the wrong color button thinking eventually some corn will fall out.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




"...you're constantly reminding us of how liberal schools produce idiots."
That's a fib, NYLiar.

I'm constantly reminding you that the brightest students see right through the indoctrination.

BTW....I went to the school with the best fight song in the nation. That's the way I look at it.
There are three Ivy grads in my family.....two are conservatives.
Then there's the black sheep.....


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> [
> 
> 
> No, it isn't....unless you believe that children are the government's possessions.



Okay so you're for eliminating compulsory education, and eliminating all laws regulating schools.

Insane.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Why do parents homeschool?

1. They want the best possible education for their child
2. They don't want their child in the same school with.......blacks, Hispanics, poor whites, Jews, Muslims.......
3. School interferes with their bible teaching
4. School will interfere with their hatred of blacks, gays, atheists, liberals

We all know it isn't number 1 don't we?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



You're not that bright.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Which is the bigger lie...your post or your avi?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





You truly are a slow learner...


.... concern about*“the environment of other schools” has supplanted religion as the Number One reason given for homeschooling,*according to the DOE survey.
*
Ninety-one percent of homeschooling parents cited school environment as at least a contributing factor.*

...urbanites choose homeschooling for various reasons, though*dissatisfaction with the quality and content of instruction at local public schools heads the list.*

.... even after more than a decade of aggressive education-reform efforts,*the “decent public school” remains a rarity in New York and in other American cities.*With urban public schools inadequate or worse and quality private schools often financially out of reach, “homeschooling becomes an interesting study in school choice,” observes Brian Ray, founder of theNational Home Education Research Institute(NEHRI) in Portland, Oregon.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...




I'm for vouchers.

You're for indoctrination centers.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...



No it's not, stop being stupid


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 11, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



You're not aware that we have compulsory education in this country?

lol, whoa.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 11, 2015)

How about in the interests of fairness we just put all sorts of onerous requirements on homeschoolers the way some states have been doing to abortion providers.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




So you lived half a century ago....somewhere up north no doubt....with a lot of racists. 

What does that have to do with now?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...





Maybe that's why he voted for this guy....

*"Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'"
Bill Clinton on Obama A Few Years Ago This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags The Weekly Standard*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> How about in the interests of fairness we just put all sorts of onerous requirements on homeschoolers the way some states have been doing to abortion providers.




So....in what passes for a mind, you equate educating one's child with killing an unborn human being?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



They have expanded their list of who to isolate their children from

Used to be negroes...now it's Hispanics, Jews, Muslims, gays, poor whites


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > How about in the interests of fairness we just put all sorts of onerous requirements on homeschoolers the way some states have been doing to abortion providers.
> ...



It drives them to the point of insanity parents refuse to send their kids to be indoctrinated. To a leftist the child belongs to the state


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Clinton was right......that was the country we lived in not too long ago. Wasn't that long ago that if a black man wanted to be in the White House......he better polish the silver


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> As long as conservatives agree that we should hold homeschool teachers to exactly the same kind of stringent standards that conservatives consistently demand we hold public school teachers to,
> 
> I don't see any problem with homeschooling.





Why?
Homeschool parents do a better job than government school employees.

10. "Some critics claim that *homeschooled kids won’t be prepared to do college-level work, but available data suggest otherwise.*

 In 2009, NEHRI’s Ray looked at the standardized test results of 12,000 homeschoolers from all 50 states, as well as Guam and Puerto Rico. He found that *homeschoolers scored 34–39 percentile points above the norm on the California Achievement Test, the Iowa Test of Basic Skills, and the Stanford Achievement Test.*


A recent study published in _The Journal of College Admission _found that *homeschooled students had higher composite ACT scores than their non-homeschooled peers and graduated college at higher rates—66.7 percent, compared with 57.5 percent.* 

“In recent years, we’ve admitted ten or 12 homeschooled students” per year, says Marlyn McGrath, admissions director at* Harvard*, where each class numbers about 1,600.



Other skeptics, still focused on* socialization, warn that homeschoolers may have trouble in the less structured environment of college life. .... Not true, *says Celine Cammarata, a 25-year-old graduate of the William E. Macaulay Honors College at the City University of New York. A native of Greenwich Village, Cammarata was unschooled. She never wrote a paper or took a test before sitting for the SATs at age 15. *It was her traditionally schooled peers, she says, who found freshman year so challenging. “A lot of kids struggled with the autonomy they were given. I was already used to taking care of my own education, *so it was less of a big transition for me,” she says."   Homeschooling in the City by Matthew Hennessey City Journal Summer 2015



So....a modern *choice for schooling of American children:*
a. make certain they become *Lock-Step Liberals*, the aim of Progressives...
or 
b. more skilled, and better prepared intellectually, given free choice in their education: homeschool (opposed by the Obamunists) or voucher (opposed by the same).


*Remember that choice when you vote.*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...




So you voted for...not only a rapist....

....but a dyed in the wool racist who supported segregation his entire life.

Finally...an honest post from you.


----------



## CowboyTed (Aug 11, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



That's close to what the those abusers say too...

Truth is a lot of child abuse is picked up in school. 

You are saying the rights of Parents superseed the rights of the child. I am not saying Home Schooling is wrong, I am saying that it has to be done to a standard.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> As long as conservatives agree that we should hold homeschool teachers to exactly the same kind of stringent standards that conservatives consistently demand we hold public school teachers to,
> 
> I don't see any problem with homeschooling.


Why should anyone agree to that,  because the teachers union doesn't want competition?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Where would you be without conspiracy theories?

You couldn't post could ya?


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 11, 2015)

Camp said:


> Excellent video and teaching tool. It isn't about socialism however. It is about the effects of unregulated or controlled capitalism.


In other words, it's anti-capitalist propaganda.  Why should ant student in a public school be exposed to that?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 11, 2015)

EricJ said:


> Truly educated people tend to be progressive leaning, and most vote Democratic. Can't have that, can we?


You mean truly brainwashed people tend to be progressive.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 11, 2015)

CowboyTed said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...



I know plenty of home schooled children, I know literally hundreds of private school children and I know a lot of children educated in public schools and there is no doubt the private schooled and home schooled children are for the most part far and above their peers in public schools. They get more attention, their teachers are passionate and the class sizes are manageable. The biggest thing going for them is there is no Common Core, that is a disaster 

Don't worry how we choose to educate our children....again, it's none of your business


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> How about in the interests of fairness we just put all sorts of onerous requirements on homeschoolers the way some states have been doing to abortion providers.



Only in Progressiveland is passing standardized tests considered "onerous"


----------



## SillyWabbit (Aug 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> As long as conservatives agree that we should hold homeschool teachers to exactly the same kind of stringent standards that conservatives consistently demand we hold public school teachers to,
> 
> I don't see any problem with homeschooling.


Not to include vaccines, of course.


----------



## SillyWabbit (Aug 11, 2015)

G.T. said:


> And since children are homeschooled they are likewise being indoctrinated. But, best to be indoctrinated by loony wingnuts who spends hours on end typing hateful partisan diatribes on the internet.


At least they're committed.


----------



## Camp (Aug 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent video and teaching tool. It isn't about socialism however. It is about the effects of unregulated or controlled capitalism.
> ...


It is not anti capitalist propaganda idiot boy. I explained what I thought it meant. If your little immature mind can't comprehend the meaning wait a few year until you grow up.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




You voted for Bill Clinton
".... a dyed in the wool racist who supported segregation his entire life.  ..."

I never post anything I can't back up....I'm not a Liberal

*Watch and learn:*


. Let's take a look at the most popular Democrat today, Bill Clinton, and see how your math holds up...


a. Governor Clinton was among three state officials the *NAACP sued in 1989 under the federal Voting Rights Act of 1965.* “Plaintiffs offered plenty of proof of monolithic voting along racial lines, *intimidation of black voters and candidates and other official acts that made voting harder for blacks,”* the Arkansas Gazette reported December 6, 1989.

Gee.*...26 years ago....*



b. *Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: Arkansas Code* Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:

(a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.

(b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]

(c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).

Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
Hillary Clinton s Confederacy Hypocrisy - The Gateway Pundit


[Let's *Stop Pretending the Confederate Flag Isn't a Symbol of Racism *Just to refresh everyone's memories, we're talking about the official national flag that was used to represent the Confederate States of America during the Civil War. You know, that awkward time period when the South was vehemently fighting to keep slavery around as a means of economic prosperity for white plantation owners.

I've heard arguments time and again about how the Confederate flag is no longer representative of slavery, and how it's now indicative of "Southern pride and heritage." But I'm really over the whole "respect your heritage" mantra, especially when your heritage_is_hate.
*Let s Stop Pretending the Confederate Flag Isn t a Symbol of Racism Krystie Yandoli*


Gee....'til 199*2,....23 years ago*

(BTW...*Orval Eugene Faubus, attended Bill Clinton’s 1979 gubernatorial inauguration*, where the two pols hugged, as Arkansas Democrat-Gazette editorial page editor Paul Greenberg recalls.)
Know who Faubus was?
Yup...he used the National Guard to prevent blacks from going to school



c. Bill Clinton wrote his first letter, dated June 21, 1994, of *congratulations to the UDC [Untied Daughters of the Confederacy]* celebrating their 100th anniversary. Later Clinton wrote a letter September 8, 1994 letter of congratulation to the Georgia Division of the UDC celebrating their 100th anniversary, then August 9, 1995 welcoming to Washington, D.C. for their 1995 national convention. Each letter was given a full page with Clinton’s picture in the United Daughters of the Confederacy Magazine (UDC Magazine) giving legitimacy to the UDC.

For reference*, the UDC magazine includes " a Ku Klux Klan praising book, not just the Klan of Reconstruction but the Klan of the 1920s, a book which recommends the racist books of Thomas Dixon, “The Clansman” ...*
Anti-Neo-Confederate: Bill Clinton Enables Neo-Confederates & Betrays Carol Moseley-Braun: UPDATED

Gee...*.that's 21 years ago....*



d. "*Clinton praised Arkansas’ late Democratic senator J. William Fulbright, a notorious segregationist *who opposed the 1964 Civil Rights Act and the 1965 Voting Rights Act. He also signed the Southern Manifesto, which denounced the U.S. Supreme Court’s landmark Brown vs. Board of Education school desegregation decision in 1954.* Clinton called Fulbright “My mentor, a visionary, a humanitarian.”*Dems Need to Houseclean - Deroy Murdock - National Review Online

and....

Fulbright was a full-bore segregationist, voting against the 1957, 1960, 1964, and 1965 civil rights bills.
But...in 1993, *Bill Clinton gave the Medal of Freedom award to a lifelong segregationist, Democrat Wm. J. Fulbright.* And another life-long segregationist, Democrat Albert Gore, Sr. was in attendance.

*22 years ago.*


Hey...didn't Bill Clinton just recently speak at the Democrat National Convention?

*2012*.

… President Bill Clinton

*argued that Colin Powell, promoted
to brigadier general during Mr.
Alexander’s tenure, was the product
of an afﬁrmative action program.*
http://cdn.virtuallearningcourses.com/ivtcontent/images/edw12_ch05_e.pdf


'BILL CLINTON: IN PAST, OBAMA WOULD BE 'CARRYING OUR BAGS'
Bill Clinton In Past Obama Would Be Carrying Our Bags - Breitbart

That was just before Obama was elected....



Who is the most popular Democrat today?

*Yup...a racist.....who you voted for twice, huh?*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

Camp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...




Liar.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Homeschooling is fine if your kid is socially awkward or you are afraid for him to be subjected to ideas that frighten you



Besides, if they don't go to government schools, what is going to get them ready for prison?

Children need to be institutionalized at a young age so that they can join the 1 in 5 adults put into prison!

Leftists have  a plan, and socialized schools are a big part of it!


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2015)

There is nothing inherently wrong with homeschooling

Some children just don't function well away from their mommies


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> The so-called 'moral majority' supported Reagan in 1980 because he took the side of Bob Jones University in its fight over losing its tax exemptions because of the university's racism.



Yeah, that's a lie.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2015)

CowboyTed said:


> PC,
> 
> If you are any example how you are educating your kids then I fear for them. You cite evidence with refering.. You riducule people who look at sduies of evidence...
> Sorry, but you are joke and your kids (the innocent  ones) deserve better than you as a teacher.
> ...



Sheep Boi Ted, if you are an example of the UK educational system, parents would be fools to subject their children to what spawned your ignorance and bigotry.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> There is nothing inherently wrong with homeschooling
> 
> Some children just don't function well away from their mommies



That explains your living in your mom's basement


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Diverting your own thread so soon?

That is usually your first sign of surrender


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > There is nothing inherently wrong with homeschooling
> ...



No, my mom was not afraid for me to be out of her sight.   Unlike homeschool mothers


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Where would you be without conspiracy theories?
> 
> You couldn't post could ya?



Say Shitflinger, how do home schooled children do on standardized testing? Can they keep up with the supreme quality of the government run schools?


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Perhaps since I called you on your despicable PLAGURISM, lying about the actual sources in your posts and trying to pawn off the work of others as your own, the totality of the attribution you are now displaying is telling the world that you are capable only of parroting and unable to think for yourself!

Have a Nice Day Chica!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2015)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> Perhaps since I called you on your despicable PLAGURISM, lying about the actual sources in your posts and trying to pawn off the work of others as your own, the totality of the attribution you are now displaying is telling the world that you are capable only of parroting and unable to think for yourself!
> 
> Have a Nice Day Chica!



What is "plagurism?"

Is that anything like plagiarism?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Gee....you hate it when I ram your words back down your throat, huh?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2015)

Shitflinger, are you hiding from me? Have I humiliated you one too many times and sent you crying back to DailyKOS?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2015)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




You have that in reverse....I exposed the fact that you didn't understand what plagiarism is....and, that your motivation in the attempted smear was to assuage your embarrassment in how I had to destroy you in a previous thread.

Get used to it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 11, 2015)

Camp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Yep, you explained that it's anti-capitalist propaganda.  I agreed with you.  Euphemisms like "teaching tool" only fool the gullible.  Why you defend this obvious attempt at indoctrination is something I can't understand.

Just admit that you support indoctrinating other people's children with your political agenda.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Giving up on your own thread already?

You usually don't give up so quickly. Abandoning your homeschool darlings so easily





.


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




Did you now! Here was my response to that sophistry at that time on the other thread, to which you couldn't respond because it fixed the lies as yours and you could not deny them!

_"Really? Then where the Hell are your words, your thoughts? Why is there no lead in or no conclusion? How is the TOTALITY of that which you COPIED set aside as distinctly the work of another and not your own. Where are the REQUIRED quotation marks? Why the deviation in paragraphing from the original? Why the change in layout to your normal affected "style"? Why the improper change in the lead paragraph changing the number 8, established as the eighth point of the piece, changed to 1 as in YOUR usual style of bulleting? Why the unattributed font color change?

None of that is your work, but rather, that of another. Dropping the source at the bottom as you did is nothing but a provision for plausible deniability in your mind.

That is Rand Paul style PLAGURISM. You are really pissed because you got caught and exposed as a lazy cheat, a *PLAGURIST* and now a liar! You're a dishonest person with failed character! _

Q.E.D." [Emphasis Added]

You were caught PLAGURIZING and then trying to cover your lie with false bravado! You corrected your bent toward PLAGURISM and I noted your attempt to redeem yourself this AM back on page 7 of this thread, but others started noticing the definite change in your style. Ya really should have kept your trap closed. Sometimes folks don't know when to just STOP rather than digging the hole they put themselves into deeper.

Our entire earlier exchange can be read on the thread, Lying About the Nuclear Deal, Page 12 if anyone is interested.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Who is they?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 11, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > As long as conservatives agree that we should hold homeschool teachers to exactly the same kind of stringent standards that conservatives consistently demand we hold public school teachers to,
> ...




Homeschoolers aren't required to educate all of America's children.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


Those who are trying to shield their children from what real life is like


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > As long as conservatives agree that we should hold homeschool teachers to exactly the same kind of stringent standards that conservatives consistently demand we hold public school teachers to,
> ...



Conservatives want all sorts of requirements placed on public school teachers that they don't want placed on homeschool teachers.

That is textbook bias.


----------



## Contumacious (Aug 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Homeschooling is fine if your kid is socially awkward or you are afraid for him to be subjected to ideas that frighten you








*COMRADE BERNARD SANDERS
WARNING: SOCIALIST -  GOVERNMENT SCHOOL ADVOCATE
INTERACT OR COMMUNICATE AT YOUR OWN RISK

*


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 11, 2015)

Conservatives are very keen on the idea of school districts being able to fire teacher who aren't performing up to standards.

Are they willing to extend that to homeschool teachers who are poor performers?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 11, 2015)

"Progressives vs. Homeschooling"

This stupidity of this lie is remarkable.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 11, 2015)

I've known families that had done excellent work teaching their children at home, however this is not always the case. Some of these children turn out to be dumb as a box of rocks...like PC Chick.

Full Story @

Home-schooled and illiterate - Salon.com

Though I fell out of touch with my home-schooled friends as we grew older, a few years ago, I reconnected with a few ex-Quiverfull peers on a new support blog calledNo Longer Quivering. Poring over their stories, I was shocked to find so many tales of gross educational neglect. I don’t merely mean that they had received what I now view as an overly politicized education with huge gaps, for example, in American history, evolution or sexuality. Rather, what disturbed me were the many stories about home-schoolers who were barely literate when they graduated, or whose math and science education had never extended much past middle school.

Take Vyckie Garrison, an ex-Quiverfull mother of seven who, in 2008, enrolled her six school-age children in public school after 18 years of teaching them at home. Garrison, who started the No Longer Quivering blog, says her near-constant pregnancies – which tended to result either in miscarriages or life-threatening deliveries – took a toll on her body and depleted her energy. She wasn’t able to devote enough time and energy to home schooling to ensure a quality education for each child. And she says the lack of regulation in Nebraska, where the family lived, “allowed us to get away with some really shoddy home schooling for a lot of years.”

“I’ll admit it,” she confesses. “Because I was so overwhelmed with my life… It was a real struggle to do the basics, so it didn’t take long for my kids to fall far behind. One of my daughters could not read at 11 years old.”

No Longer Quivering


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 11, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> I've known families that had done excellent work teaching their children at home, however this is not always the case. Some of these children turn out to be dumb as a box of rocks...like PC Chick.
> 
> Full Story @
> 
> ...


What's sad and telling is how the right has misappropriated education and turned it into a partisan football.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > I've known families that had done excellent work teaching their children at home, however this is not always the case. Some of these children turn out to be dumb as a box of rocks...like PC Chick.
> ...


Their education solution is homeschool and vouchers


----------



## Contumacious (Aug 11, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> I've known families that had done excellent work teaching their children at home, however this is not always the case. Some of these children turn out to be dumb as a box of rocks...like PC Chick.
> 
> Full Story @
> 
> ...



*
Hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Are the masses who follow Comrade Bernard Sanders , an the other demagogues, educated......literate?*


.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


The children of working families be damned.


----------



## Contumacious (Aug 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...




*Their education solution is massive government schools wherein bureaucrats teach the virtues of parasitism, socialism, government supremacist and free lunches.*


.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


Large font and bold does not help you make a point


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Neither are public schools, and they sure as hell don't.


----------



## Jantje_Smit (Aug 12, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> And you sound like one who cannot deal with the truth.



For someone who rails against indoctrination you sure talk a lot about *The Truth*


> That brainwashing tends to be permanent, huh?



Oh, indeed


----------



## SuperDemocrat (Aug 12, 2015)

I always kind of thought that the line we must make them unlike their fathers is really an attempt to turn the children away from traditional values that are passed from generation to generation.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 12, 2015)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > ThoughtCrimes said:
> ...




1. pla·gia·rism
ˈplājəˌrizəm/
_noun_

the practice of taking someone else's work or ideas and passing them off as one's own.  Google.
*Since I used both quotation marks, and provided the link to the complete original, *clearly, you are a liar attempting to score points without being able to defeat the material presented.

2. Now....let's go on to give examples Liberal plagiarism: taking the words of the NYTimes, MSNBC, the DNC, Obama, Jon Stewart, etc.......and never giving credit to the source.

You simpletons do it every day.

I never do it.


3. Every OP I provide is part of a thread of 5 to 10 panels which lead to an undeniable conclusion......generally revealing how wrong, malevolent, and dishonest Liberals are...

...and that is why you have attempted to claim plagiarism.
It is the best you can do.

In short, you are, and will always be, a low-life liar.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 12, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...




Probably anyone with more character than he has.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 12, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...





Can we see your credentials for this post?
Please provide the requirements that NY homeschoolers must meet.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 12, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> Conservatives are very keen on the idea of school districts being able to fire teacher who aren't performing up to standards.
> 
> Are they willing to extend that to homeschool teachers who are poor performers?




I would be remiss not to interject here that homeschooled students are required to take the same tests that government school students do.

Clearly, you know less than nothing about the subject, and merely want to make certain that every citizen is retained in the re-education camps....government schools.
Then you socialist can be sure of another generation of Lock-Step Liberals.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 12, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> I've known families that had done excellent work teaching their children at home, however this is not always the case. Some of these children turn out to be dumb as a box of rocks...like PC Chick.
> 
> Full Story @
> 
> ...





Standardized test results for 16,000 home educated children, grades K-12, were analyzed in 1994 by researcher Dr. Brian Ray. He found the nationwide grand mean in reading for homeschoolers was at the 79th percentile; for language and math, the 73rd percentile. This ranking means home-educated students performed better than approximately 77% of the sample population on whom the test was normed. Nearly 80% of homeschooled children achieved individual scores above the national average and 54.7% of the 16,000 homeschoolers achieved individual scores in the top quarter of the population, more than double the number of conventional school students who score in the top quarter. 1

A *Harvard University* (MA) admissions officer said most of their home-educated students "have done very well. They usually are very motivated in what they do." Results of the SAT and SAT II, an essay, an interview, and a letter of recommendation are the main requirements for home-educated applicants. "[Transcripts are] irrelevant because a transcript is basically a comparison to other students in the school."
HSLDA Homeschooled Students Excel in College


Still, many admissions officials say they are becoming more at ease with applicants who took alternative paths, if for no other reason than it’s a booming market. Almost 2 million American students are educated at home, and more than 80 percent of colleges have formal policies for assessing these applicants – up from 52 percent in 2000.
http://archives.chicagotribune.com/2008/apr/18/news/chi-homeschool_18apr18


The number of home-learners in Massachusetts is about 9,000—1.2% of all students—up from approximately 3,000 in 1983, said Patrick Farenga, publisher of Growing Without Schooling magazine in Cambridge, Mass. This increase is remarkable in an era of two-income families because it pretty much requires one dedicated parent (generally the mother) at some financial sacrifice. 
Home-Schooled Kids Get Into Harvard And


For Carey, home-schooled since she was 2, acceptances are more than an entrance ticket to a college classroom--she's already taken courses and will earn a Harvard Extension School associate's degree (AA) in June--they are evidence her schooling is as rigorous and legitimate as those earning traditional high school diplomas.
http://www.dce.harvard.edu/pubs/alum/2003/12.html


Recent statistics from The College Board and the American College Testing Program (ACT) indicate that home schoolers are exceeding the national average test scores on both the SAT and the ACT college entrance exams. In 1999, the 2219 students who identified themselves as home schooled students on the SAT test, scored an average of 1083 (verbal 548, math 535), 67 points above the national average of 1016. A perfect SAT score is 1600. Also in 1999, 3616 home school students taking the ACT scored an average of 22.7, compared to the national average of 21, a perfect score being 36.
\College-bound Home Schoolers Make Headlines HSLDA National Center News 



Everything I did was only possible because my parents were dedicated and loving enough to homeschool my sister and me. My mother, a former Montessori teacher and author of several children’s books, took the time to instruct us every day. Aside from textbook lessons, she had us perform many exercises designed to stimulate our creativity.
Homeschooling and College - HowStuffWorks



In your face, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 12, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > I've known families that had done excellent work teaching their children at home, however this is not always the case. Some of these children turn out to be dumb as a box of rocks...like PC Chick.
> ...





Actually, you liar, it was Jimmy Carter and the Left.


Department of Education is, of course, unconstitutional. The Constitution clearly states that powers not granted to the federal government belong to the states. So where is the impetus for its creation? Unions. The National Education Association (NEA) “In 1972, the massive union formed a political action committee…released ‘Needed: A Cabinet Department of Education’ in 1975, but its most significant step was to *endorse a presidential candidate- Jimmy Carter- for the first time in the history of the organization.” *                                                                 D.T. Stallngs, “A Brief History of the Department of Education: 1979-2002,” p. 3.                                                                                                                                                                                                                          When formed, its budget was $13.1 billion (in 2007 dollars) and it employed 450 people. IN 2010, the estimated budget is $107 billion, and there are 4,800 employees. http://crunchycon.nationalreview.co...-department-education-not-radical/mona-charen                                                                                                                                                                     “In November 1995, when the federal government shut down over a budget crisis, *89.4 percent of the department’s employees were deemed ‘nonessential’ *and sent home.”                                                               Beck and Balfe, “Broke,” p.304


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 12, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...





The reason?
Unlike Liberals, we believe in freedom and liberty.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 12, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...





You Leftists.....so fake.
Here is the nexus of working families and education.

1. " ...the Fujianese *work like dogs, as do Chinese immigrants generally.*In New York City, the Chinese are more likely than any other ethnic group to live in dual-earning households. ... women typically sewed in garment-factory sweatshops....clean hotel rooms or take care of the elderly.

First is a cultural trait that has become a cliché in the model-minority discussion: a zealous focus on education. ....*education for the next generation is close to a religion.*.... One recent college graduate, now a public school math teacher, told me that his mother would wake him at 5 AM to go over math problems—when he was in the first and second grade. ..
....*one kindergartner’s mother said, in faltering English: “My son must go Harvard.”*


a. No matter how poor they are, parents find a way to get their fourth- or fifth-graders into test-prep classes. WNYC found*one Sunset Park family who put aside $5,000 for classes for their three sons out of a yearly household income of just $26,000."*
Brooklyn's Chinese Pioneers by Kay S. Hymowitz, City Journal Spring 2014


Many currently use the parochial schools because they are soooooo  much better than the government schools that mis-educated you.


2. Urban parochial schools were serving a growing share of disadvantaged and frequently non-Catholic youngsters. In a study published in 1990, for example, the Rand Corporation found that, of the Catholic school students in these Catholic high schools in New York City, 75 to 90 percent were black or Hispanic.
  i.  Over 66 percentof the Catholic school graduates received the New York State Regents diploma to signify completion of an academically demanding college preparatory curriculum, while only about 5 percent of the public school students received this distinction;

  ii.  The Catholic high schools graduated 95 percent of their students each year, while the public schools graduated slightly more 50 percent of their senior class; 

  iii.  The Catholic school students achieved an average combined SAT score of 803, while the public school students' average combined SAT score was 642;

  iv.  60 percent of the Catholic school black students scored above the national average for black students on the SAT, and over 70 percent of public school black students scored below the same national average.

  « More recent studies confirm these observations. Why Catholic Schools Spell Success For America s Inner-CityChildren


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 12, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Conservatives are very keen on the idea of school districts being able to fire teacher who aren't performing up to standards.
> ...



So you are demanding one set of standards for teachers in public schools and effectively no standards for homeschool teachers.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 12, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Hey, Chinese immigrants coming to America can wave to the US jobs heading for China!

Send jobs to Asia, and then import Asians to fight with Americans for the jobs that are left.

What a plan.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 12, 2015)

Why conservative parents homeschool












.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 12, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...





Oooo....stating you lying early, huh?

Or...if you deny that...show where I said "you are demanding one set of standards for teachers in public schools and effectively no standards for homeschool teachers."


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 12, 2015)

I am learning about life, the universe, and everything, on YouTube.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## rightwinger (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## CowboyTed (Aug 12, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> View attachment 47189



Was that needed. Now they are going to say there is no proof to prove any that wrong....

While some partents offer great homeschooling it must be said:
There is a link between Home schooling and Child abuse, that is not to say home schoolers are child abusers but child abusers are more likely to avail of the privacy of home schooling to abuse children. This why it needs to be heavilly regulated.

Now since the arguement for home schooling is about *indoctrination* by the state is a conspiracy theory which shows a mild mental paranoid disorder. Do children have the rights not to be taught by someone with a mental disorder?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 12, 2015)

CowboyTed said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 47189
> ...


 
It is the homeschool child who is indoctrinated

The parent shields the child from any information outside the families religious, political or social beliefs

Today I will teach you why God hates fags....


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 12, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > I've known families that had done excellent work teaching their children at home, however this is not always the case. Some of these children turn out to be dumb as a box of rocks...like PC Chick.
> ...




I do not dispute your links, and have already stated that there are plenty examples of good results from children that are educated at home.  My sister-in-law educated her children at home, and two of her children are now enrolled in college and are doing quite well. However, my sister-in-law has a college degree herself, and did research before she decided to educate her children at home. This is not always the case.

Some parents decide to educate their children at home due to behavioral problems, and the child ends up at home watching TV instead of going to school. Some wacko parents believe that there's a liberal agenda when creating the schools curriculum, so they decide they are more qualified than the teacher with the college degree, and their children turn out to be dumb as a box of rocks.

Take this couple for example...






They sure do look nice, but their children can't read.

Parents Arrested For Not Teaching Their Home-schooled Children Say They re Innocent WFSU



I realize that you love your freedumb, but don't you think teaching should be left to professionals, or at the very least, the same standards of public schools?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 12, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> View attachment 47189




You left off the part that showed that nonsense to be from the DNC.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 12, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 47189
> ...


 
It is what passes for Conservative homeschool

I cut and pasted it....it must be true


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 12, 2015)

The OP's paranoia is humorous given that homeschooling is legal in all 50 states and has been upheld in the Court as a right.

Of course that shouldn't mean much to the broad swath of conservatives who don't believe that unelected tyrannical judges should be dictating the law to the voters.


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Aug 12, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



The fact that your post I critiqued initially now has a set of quotation marks when it didn't before is beside the point. I don't know how they were added after the fact and I don't really care at this time. The fact is your remaining offenses against Fair Use of a copyrighted work still remain, including those I didn't mention previously such as the use of ellipses. Proper attribution of another's work demands that any alterations to the original be noted in an accepted manner. You failed to do that to the point it looked like your usual "style". But the problem with that was the entire post was a copy and paste and totally bereft of any word or thought of your own. That is PLAGIARISM! 

Even if I erred and missed the quotation marks which now, mystically and magically appear on the post, even IF that were the case, it is still a plagiarized bit without proper the attribution. It is in the Rand Paul style of plagiarism as I stated before.

Rail on all you wish against it, but your protestations will not affect the truth of the matter. You're a PLAGIARIST! You might want to correct that defect and take some writing classes to learn how to write and attribute correctly.

I'm anything but a liar, but if that puts the wind up your skirt to deflect from your own characteristics you wish to conceal, it won't change either the Moon or the Stars or the knowledge of others to the contrary.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 12, 2015)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > ThoughtCrimes said:
> ...


 
Give her a break...Plagarism got her through Columbia University


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 12, 2015)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > ThoughtCrimes said:
> ...





"... now has a set of quotation marks when it didn't before is beside the point."

See....another lie from you.

I've never added any quotation marks.

Try to learn what words mean before you attempt to use them.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 12, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...





If only you could rebut my posts you wouldn't have to lie about 'em.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 12, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> I've known families that had done excellent work teaching their children at home, however this is not always the case. Some of these children turn out to be dumb as a box of rocks...like PC Chick.
> 
> Full Story @
> 
> ...



I admit Cruella, that what comes from Salon has only a 10% chance of containing factual elements - but let's pretend the the party sycophants at the leftist site have actually uncovered what they claim..

{Author Beth Fertig says that as many as 20 percent of American adults may be functionally illiterate. They may recognize letters and words, but can't read directions on a bus sign or a medicine bottle, read or write a letter, or hold most any job. Her new book, _Why cant U teach me 2 read_, follows three young New Yorkers who legally challenged the New York City public schools for failing to teach them how to read — and won.}

Years Of Schooling Leaves Some Students Illiterate NPR

Yeah, that is 20% Ms. Deville. So lets say that the party propaganda hounds really did dig up a single home schooled person who is illiterate? 1 in 5 from the government schools graduates illiterate.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 12, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> If only you could rebut my posts you wouldn't have to lie about 'em.



Shitflinger is a democrat - I think lying is a religious requirement for him....


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 12, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ThoughtCrimes said:
> ...


 
Rebut em?

You know I don't read them


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 12, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > I've known families that had done excellent work teaching their children at home, however this is not always the case. Some of these children turn out to be dumb as a box of rocks...like PC Chick.
> ...





There have been no studies of homeschooled students’ academic performance that have used representative samples rather than recruiting volunteer participants.

Homeschooling Educational Neglect - Coalition for Responsible Home Education


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 12, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Rebut em?
> 
> You know I don't read them



Everything you need to know, DailyKOS tells you in the morning brief! 

Thinking is for conservatives - you'll stick to blindly obeying - like good democrats do....


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 12, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Almost as true as your avi.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 12, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




I believe she took those internet courses at home. They provided her with multiple choice questions, with the key answers on the back.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 12, 2015)

I am learning how to make browned hash potatoes by watching videos on YouTube; i love modern times.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 12, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> There have been no studies of homeschooled students’ academic performance that have used representative samples rather than recruiting volunteer participants.
> 
> Homeschooling Educational Neglect - Coalition for Responsible Home Education



Bullshit.

The examination of standardized testing using the total population and is irrefutable.

Public schools are an irrefutable failure at educating children, but that isn't the real purpose of them. 

Home schooling lacks the institutional aspect to prepare children for the transition from school to prison, and fails to create obedient subjects. That home schooling irrefutably creates far better educated people is seen as a negative by the educational bureaucracy, not a positive. The goal of public education is not to create bright, articulate, independent thinkers. Quite the opposite. Docile and obedient is the product that public schools seek to provide.

{
Horace Mann, credited as the father of the American public school system, studied a wide variety of educational models before implementing the Prussian system designed by Fredrick the Great. King Frederick created a system that was engineered to teach obedience and solidify his control. Focusing on following directions, basic skills, and conformity, he sought to indoctrinate the nation from an early age. Isolating students in rows and teachers in individual classrooms fashioned a strict hierarchy—intentionally fostering fear and loneliness.

Mann chose the Prussian model, with its depersonalized learning and strict hierarchy of power, because it was the cheapest and easiest way to teach literacy on a large scale.

This system was perpetuated throughout the early twentieth century by social efficiency theorists who sought to industrialize the educational process. Led by educators such as Ellwood P. Cubberley, they used education as a tool for social engineering:

“Our schools are, in a sense, factories in which the raw products (children) are to be shaped and fashioned into products to meet the various demands of life.” (Cubberley, 1917)

Building upon the depersonalized uniformity and rigid hierarchy of the Prussian system, they constructed an industrial schooling model designed to produce millions of workers for Americaʼs factories.

Believing that most of America’s students were destined for a life of menial, industrial labor, these theorists created a multi-track educational system meant to sort students from an early age. While the best and brightest were carefully groomed for leadership positions, the majority was relegated to a monotonous education of rote learning and task completion.

Consequently, our schooling system is still locked into the Prussian-industrial framework of fear, isolation, and monotony. For both students and teachers, procedure is emphasized over innovation, uniformity over individual expression, and control over empowerment. It is, therefore, not surprising that the majority of Americaʼs classrooms have changed little in over one hundred years.}

The Prussian-Industrial Model


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 12, 2015)

danielpalos said:


> I am learning how to make browned hash potatoes by watching videos on YouTube; i love modern times.




I'm thinking that could eventually lead to a manager position at the Waffle House.  lol


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 12, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> [
> I believe she took those internet courses at home. They provided her with multiple choice questions, with the key answers on the back.



Regardless, she is vastly smarter and demonstrably better educated than you, Cruella.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 12, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rebut em?
> ...


 
Like most on this board, I confess I do not bother to read PCs posts


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 12, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > I am learning how to make browned hash potatoes by watching videos on YouTube; i love modern times.
> ...


I prefer to barter with housemates; i am even open to short orders.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 12, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


 
You mean you do not believe I am Will Robinson?

What tipped you off?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 12, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > There have been no studies of homeschooled students’ academic performance that have used representative samples rather than recruiting volunteer participants.
> ...





Your link is to The New American Academy, a Charter School.  Are you in favor of Charter Schools?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 12, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Like most on this board, I confess I do not bother to read PCs posts



What you think, you got from KOS.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 12, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Your link is to The New American Academy, a Charter School.  Are you in favor of Charter Schools?



I'm in favor of anything that produces better educated individuals with greater critical thinking skills.

You attacked PC because she is your political enemy and you are a partisan, but by 2020 it is estimated that over 80% of higher education will be delivered through the internet. Slamming someone for going to school online is astoundingly ignorant in 2015.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 12, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...





She does have cut n paste down pat, I will give her that.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 12, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Your link is to The New American Academy, a Charter School.  Are you in favor of Charter Schools?
> ...





I'm asking about your views on that one particular Charter School. Are you saying that it produces better educated children?

I'm all for internet studies as long as the students are still being taught by qualified educators.  Send them home with no oversight, and a large percentage of these kids will be dumb as a box of rocks.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 12, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> She does have cut n paste down pat, I will give her that.



Rdean can cut and paste - so any monkey can do that. BUT deanie=weenie can't support his position when challenged, the C&P is all he has.

PC tears you leftists up, she not only supports her points, but generally reduces the forum KOS kiddies to babbling toads.

It's great fun to watch.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 12, 2015)

what are some of y'all's favorite short orders?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 12, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Your link is to The New American Academy, a Charter School.  Are you in favor of Charter Schools?
> ...





Uncensored2008 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > There have been no studies of homeschooled students’ academic performance that have used representative samples rather than recruiting volunteer participants.
> ...





Well, you idiot, the school you're using as a source only had 2 of 22 students pass the state math and reading tests.

I can't make this shit up folks!  LOL!

 21st century schoolhouse sees poor exam results - NY Daily News

New York City Department of Education withdrew a proposal to expand The New American Academy with a middle school after less than 10% of The New American Academy's first class of third-graders passed state exams in the spring of 2013 before a vote by the Panel for Educational Policy on October 30, 2013. Just two students out a class of 22 students passed the 2013 spring New York state math and reading tests. As of November 4, 2013, more than half of The New American Academy's first class (the class of 2010/2011) of 40 first-graders are no longer enrolled or failed to be promoted to the fourth grade, city statistics show.

The New American Academy - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 12, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> I'm asking about your views on that one particular Charter School. Are you saying that it produces better educated children?
> 
> I'm all for internet studies as long as the students are still being taught by qualified educators.  Send them home with no oversight, and a large percentage of these kids will be dumb as a box of rocks.



I have no views on that particular school. I wanted a document, not to enroll a child.

They maintain a searchable library with scholarly information - which is good, beyond that, who knows?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 12, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > I'm asking about your views on that one particular Charter School. Are you saying that it produces better educated children?
> ...





Now that you've had time to look up the shitty source used by you.  lol

I certainly don't think this Charter School has any room for criticism, do you?


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 12, 2015)

I private school recently was closed.  A lot of student loans had to be forgiven.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 12, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Well, you idiot, the school you're using as a source only had 2 of 22 students pass the state math and reading tests.



What does that have to do with anything?

Without logical fallacy you never would even approach logic.

So, If I pull up the Theory of Relativity from their site, that means Einstein was an idiot, right sploogy?



> I can't make this shit up folks!  LOL!



Maybe you should, you'd probably do better!




> 21st century schoolhouse sees poor exam results - NY Daily News





> New York City Department of Education withdrew a proposal to expand The New American Academy with a middle school after less than 10% of The New American Academy's first class of third-graders passed state exams in the spring of 2013 before a vote by the Panel for Educational Policy on October 30, 2013. Just two students out a class of 22 students passed the 2013 spring New York state math and reading tests. As of November 4, 2013, more than half of The New American Academy's first class (the class of 2010/2011) of 40 first-graders are no longer enrolled or failed to be promoted to the fourth grade, city statistics show.
> 
> The New American Academy - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia



LOL

So this is a PUBLIC school? 

I can't make this shit up....


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 12, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you idiot, the school you're using as a source only had 2 of 22 students pass the state math and reading tests.
> ...





It's a Charter School, you idiot.  LOL!  


New American Academy


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 12, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Now that you've had time to look up the shitty source used by you.  lol
> 
> I certainly don't think this Charter School has any room for criticism, do you?



Seriously, without fallacy - you would never approach logic.

Cruella, you grasp that the school you are attacking is one of your vaunted PUBLIC schools - right?

Maybe you should have your handler at KOS check your work before you post?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 12, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> It's a Charter School, you idiot.  LOL!
> 
> 
> New American Academy



It sure is Moron, a New York City funded Charter School.

ROFL

You get more stupid by the moment.

Oh and retard - none of this has any meaning, Attacking the color of the walls in a library does not render the book read from such tainted.

You truly are stupid - which is why you are a leftist.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 12, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Now that you've had time to look up the shitty source used by you.  lol
> ...






One more time, you idiot....

Your source is a Charter School that *you* used as an example to criticize public schools .

*The New American Academy is dedicated to transforming the fundamental structures of our current Prussian-industrial schooling structure to promote a culture of learning and innovation for both students and teachers.*

And here's the fun part. 

*Only two out of 22 students passed the state math and reading tests last spring.*

*



*

*Shimon Waronker, founder of  New American Academy, wouldn't comment on the school's setbacks.

TNAA Charter School
*


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 12, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > It's a Charter School, you idiot.  LOL!
> ...





You idiot, you're the one who used this Charter School to criticize public schools.  I don't care who's funding it.  They aren't funding it anymore, Doofus....BECAUSE IT FAILED.

Leave it to a silly Neo-Clown to use a failed Charter School to rally against public schools.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 12, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> One more time, you idiot....
> 
> Your source is a Charter School that *you* used as an example to criticize public schools .
> 
> ...



Yes, you are desperate to erect a straw man, I get it.

Fallacy is as close to logic as you get.

Checking a book out of a library does not make one responsible for an affair by the librarian, you fucking moron.


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Aug 12, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



There now, see that first line where you quoted me? You did everything correctly, except maybe attribute that quote to Thought Crimes...Sigh!

BTW Chica, I don't need to learn or relearn the definition of PLAGIARISM. One of my former position before retirement was as adjunct faculty at a little college in Western WA. My techy students had to write papers which could be subject to peer review based on the task/purpose. I'm pretty sure I have a grasp of what PLAGIARISM constitutes. But you tell me what I don't know about cleaver little cheats and intellectual thieves like yourself!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 12, 2015)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > ThoughtCrimes said:
> ...




Liar.

I've never done any such thing.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 12, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > She does have cut n paste down pat, I will give her that.
> ...


 
Bullshit

Even you don't read the shit that PC posts....neither do any other conservatives
Thats why so few conservatives post on her threads


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Aug 12, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



There you go again with the pejoratives and ad hominem.

What is the "thing" you claim you've never done? If it's PLAGIARISM by faulty attribution, faulty formatting et al, to which instance you are referring in my last post or any other on this topic?

Why can't you be specific? OOPS! I forgot about your penchant to dance, dodge and deflect to avoid specifics at all costs! Your Cut & Pastes go on and on with little or no narrative in your own words.

When you post without a C&P your responses are usually very clipped with a usual word count below 100 I've noticed. A sad thing is that! Never to close an argument or response with another not of like mind without one or more fallacies, or by fling ad hominem about, or sadly, both.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 12, 2015)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > ThoughtCrimes said:
> ...





Never happened.

Anyone can look at any of my posts and recognize that you are a lying sack of offal.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 12, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


I only look at the short skirt of the cute chic you use as an avatar.


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Aug 12, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




What "Never Happened"? What is the "thing" you have never done? You won't say because you know I can find examples of your PLAGIARISM easily! Denying it and heaping your disparagement on others to deflect from your perfidy does not change the truth.

And almost every time you call someone a liar, it's you doing the lying because you never make the argument to prove you're correct! But then, you don't have the ability to create a cogent, fallacy free argument. Argumentum ad hominem is your strong suit.

I was on another board years ago having to deal with your doppelgänger who was also from NYC. She was as much fun to play with because she was so fucking predictable, too! Must be something in the water.

Almost forgot...Have a Nice Day!


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 12, 2015)

I sometimes focus on ergonomics when watching porn flicks; i am hoping to submit a hypothesis to Dr. Humpalot for credit through independent studies (at home).

Nude twerking offers a great view of body dynamics.

I love modern times.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 13, 2015)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > ThoughtCrimes said:
> ...






Never happened, Sludge....

You're simply one of those hangers-on who resents the beatings I've been forced to administer.

I always cite the source, and correctly use quotation marks. Anyone who reads my posts will be able to identify you as the low-life liar that you have always been.

Your vulgarity reveals all one needs to know.


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Aug 13, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



You always cite the source and use quotation marks? Well lets look at you post 204 on page 21 of this thread if that is true! Here's what you wrote with follow up below:

"Standardized test results for 16,000 home educated children, grades K-12, were analyzed in 1994 by researcher Dr. Brian Ray. He found the nationwide grand mean in reading for homeschoolers was at the 79th percentile; for language and math, the 73rd percentile. This ranking means home-educated students performed better than approximately 77% of the sample population on whom the test was normed. Nearly 80% of homeschooled children achieved individual scores above the national average and 54.7% of the 16,000 homeschoolers achieved individual scores in the top quarter of the population, more than double the number of conventional school students who score in the top quarter. 1

 A *Harvard University* (MA) admissions officer said most of their home-educated students "have done very well. They usually are very motivated in what they do." Results of the SAT and SAT II, an essay, an interview, and a letter of recommendation are the main requirements for home-educated applicants. "[Transcripts are] irrelevant because a transcript is basically a comparison to other students in the school."
HSLDA Homeschooled Students Excel in College


 Still, many admissions officials say they are becoming more at ease with applicants who took alternative paths, if for no other reason than it’s a booming market. Almost 2 million American students are educated at home, and more than 80 percent of colleges have formal policies for assessing these applicants – up from 52 percent in 2000.
http://archives.chicagotribune.com/2008/apr/18/news/chi-homeschool_18apr18


 The number of home-learners in Massachusetts is about 9,000—1.2% of all students—up from approximately 3,000 in 1983, said Patrick Farenga, publisher of Growing Without Schooling magazine in Cambridge, Mass. This increase is remarkable in an era of two-income families because it pretty much requires one dedicated parent (generally the mother) at some financial sacrifice. 
Home-Schooled Kids Get Into Harvard And


 For Carey, home-schooled since she was 2, acceptances are more than an entrance ticket to a college classroom--she's already taken courses and will earn a Harvard Extension School associate's degree (AA) in June--they are evidence her schooling is as rigorous and legitimate as those earning traditional high school diplomas.
http://www.dce.harvard.edu/pubs/alum/2003/12.html


 Recent statistics from The College Board and the American College Testing Program (ACT) indicate that home schoolers are exceeding the national average test scores on both the SAT and the ACT college entrance exams. In 1999, the 2219 students who identified themselves as home schooled students on the SAT test, scored an average of 1083 (verbal 548, math 535), 67 points above the national average of 1016. A perfect SAT score is 1600. Also in 1999, 3616 home school students taking the ACT scored an average of 22.7, compared to the national average of 21, a perfect score being 36.
\College-bound Home Schoolers Make Headlines HSLDA National Center News 



 Everything I did was only possible because my parents were dedicated and loving enough to homeschool my sister and me. My mother, a former Montessori teacher and author of several children’s books, took the time to instruct us every day. Aside from textbook lessons, she had us perform many exercises designed to stimulate our creativity.
Homeschooling and College - HowStuffWorks" [Emphasis Added]

Are there any RED quotation marks at the beginning and end of any paragraph you added as part of attribution in any of those seven (7) paragraphs? So who's lying Chica? You're a PLAGIARIST plain and simple. You can keep digging, but the hole is just going to get deeper.

You keep dreaming about "winning", the source of lies and your alleged superiority. Such hubris! You really are a sad little person.

Bottom line; your post above I quoted puts the lie on you and there is no way for you to deny it TRUTHFULLY. There are other issues with your copy and paste, but you're not interested in the truth so I'll not waste my time.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 13, 2015)

I have recently watched documentaries on YouTube regarding materials science, astronomy and the latest advances in technology enabling our new understandings of life, the universe, and every Thing.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 13, 2015)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > ThoughtCrimes said:
> ...




Thanks for proving that I always cite the source....and I see lots of quotation marks too.

Keep up the good work...I will,too.


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 13, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> No.
> My children are.
> 
> Why do you ask?



And with the amount of time you spend on this message board, I'm sure the kids are getting a world class education.


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Aug 13, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



The quotation marks are those of the authors and my own citing your perfidy, and not a single one was placed by you in your post I quoted from page 21 post 204 of this thread. That proves, beyond any doubt, you are not only a PLAGIARIST, but now also a confirmed liar. Why the hell do you keep digging that hole you're in deeper?


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 13, 2015)

I would love to see the dark side of the moon of cute chics wearing miniskirts; should i try to build an anatomical observatory?


----------

